# August Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Here we are, August already. Where does the time go??

It's been absolutely wonderful seeing the participation of so many of our members in the monthly challenges! I think we inspire and encourage each other throughout the month and that's exactly what these challenges are meant to do. They are meant to help you think creatively, outside the box, and along with a very friendly sense of competition (although there are no prizes, I'm afraid. lol) these threads are quite popular and fun to visit. Good going everyone!!

I agree with many of you who have said that it would be nice to continue taking pics of our Havs outdoors while the weather is still so nice. Before we know it, fall will be upon us! 

*

*The challenge this month is: "Have Hav, Will Travel" as suggested by Kimberly and a few others. 
If you are not planning on travelling with your Hav any further than your corner store, then see if you can't find a local landmark, point of interest, building, park or tourist attraction that might be quite fascinating to those of us not from your area.

Maybe you'll be attending some kind of festival or sports event in your town/area. The goal of this challenge is to get you looking at your usual surroundings in a different light. Maybe you never really noticed that plaque in the park or the public gardens nearby that is popular with the tourists.

These are just a few examples....... Hav FUN everyone! There are no prizes, but the fun we have looking at the pictures and bringing Hav smiles to everyone is reward enough.







*

*As usual, please post your pictures with this month's theme in this thread so we can ooooohh and aaaaaahhhhh over them. Thank you!*


----------



## Olliesmom

If only they had been on my cruise!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Marj... You are the BEST!

I love it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Love it too~
It will make the Nationals even more fun...pics in the airport, pics on the plane, pics in front of the hotel (uh oh Melissa...I think you may be in big trouble)....wooo hooo! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

With the cross country trip pending this could be fun! I like the idea you added Marj that if people aren't traveling rediscover where you live... will be interesting to see the goofy things people have in their town.... maybe I could get Dora to pose with Brutus the Buckeye!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Yea, we are very excited about this challenge. I was just telling my DH last night I hope the National landmark idea wins, we only have a few more months before the cold weather comes so we need to be out and enjoying the great weather. We do not have a vacation planned for this month but Mass is loaded with history. My DH already has a road trip planned for me and the boys, I am not good at history so it will be fun to get out and get a lesson with my boys.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann,
That is so cute that your husband is all over this challenge with a roadtrip! I bet the boys will be even more excited than you two!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

:whoo:This is exciting!For those of us who hardly get away,this will be great to see your pictures!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

PHEW! Glad to see some of you love the idea! Julie was another one who inspired this idea when she posted photos of her local, well-hung Albert The Bull ! I mean, maybe we ALL have some kind of "Albert" in our own back yards and just need to explore a bit more to find him !?? 

LMBO ! ound: :bounce:


----------



## Julie

Not everything is big in Iowa(like Albert's sack)or Texas---but this sure is!This is our (as a family) favorite tree!This is the "tree in the middle of the road".I grew up just a few miles from here on a farm.It is absolutely huge!It is over 16ft.around.This had been a well kept secret for years,and to my surprise there are now directory signs to it,declaring it a "landmark tree".I hope that it remains unvandalized.In order to actually photograph the entire tree with the intersection,you need to be back at least 1/4th of a mile.Yes--there have been accidents,and people have wrecked into the tree...in fact there is a car part stuck in it directly behind where the people are in the photo.:fish:dumb drivers:fish:
Anyway it came to be because a surveyor was marking the county lines carrying a cottonwood switch.When he was done,he stuck the branch into the middle of where the lines crossed and what was to be become a crossroads interesction.It took root and grew.It is estimated at over 100 foot tall.Cool huh?
That's me,my daughter,Robbie and Quincy beside it!


----------



## irnfit

Julie, it's a good thing those "dumb drivers" weren't there when you were posing.









Marj, great challenge topic!
If we don't get to Cape Cod, I know exactly where I am going on Long Island. My poor dogs are going to be spending a lot of time in the car the next few weeks. :laugh:


----------



## Julie

Yes Michele---While we were there,farmers came by etc.They keep a good watchful eye on the tree.You have to drive off to the side of the tree.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, that is one "BIG TREE"

This should be a great challenge.


----------



## mintchip

The _"hav gang"_ at Crissy Field by the Golden Gate Bridge in SF.


----------



## Julie

Oh How Beautiful!I've never seen it!I don't wander far...:bored:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'll do my best.....normally we travel every summer but not this year since my hubs mother is on the verge of going on. We don't want to be off somewhere(having spent $$$ to get there) only to have to pick up and come home. Anyway I'll see what I can do!:biggrin1:


----------



## JimMontana

Sally, I love walking by Golden Gate. Maybe next time we're visiting our dogs could play with the locals.
Julie, congrats on posting the first of many great August photos. I had to look close to see that yes indeed there is a dog in that photo, but it gives a sense of scale. 

Here's 2 recent photos I haven't posted. I'll have to try for something else new August challenge.

First one: at the historic Izaak Walton Inn, beside Glacier Nat'l Park. (Amtrak stops here.)

2nd photo: a local evening scene; this is INSIDE of city limits here. But at park on edge of town; dogs were checking out the cows and sheep and biggest sprinkler they'd ever seen! My wife, and the dogs on a COUPLER. The coupler has worked pretty well and they don't get tangled. If anyone has had a dangerous experience or anything with a coupler, since it's still pretty new to us, please send me a PM (I guess it shouldn't be part of this thread?)


----------



## marjrc

Whoa! That's some tree, Julie!! I, too, had to squint, but sure enough Quincy is in that picture! lol Interesting story.

Love to see the Golden Gate. A trip to SF was amazing and remains a favorite of mine. 

Yep, Jim, couplers work great. I have one too - no dangers as far as I can see. Nice, sunny day where you were. Great pics! 

We aren't vacationing anywhere either this summer, but are taking a w/e off with the dogs so will certainly get some pics then. I plan on driving around here and figuring out ways I can get the pups in some cool pics.


----------



## Leeann

Wow look at all the places we are getting to see already on day 1. Hopefully by end of the month we will all feel like we have traveled around the word.

Julie that tree in the middle of the road cracks me up, its so nice to see that they preserved it instead of cutting it down for a road.

Wow look at the golden gate bridge, this is probably something I would never get to see, thanks for sharing.

Jim Its so great to have you back, your July & Aug pict. are great.

Michelle, hmmm I wonder were you would go on the cape to take pictures?? So many different towns and each town is different in its own way, would love to see where you end up. Don’t worry although I will be on the cape at some point this summer it is not a part of my planed road trip for this challenge so it will be up to you to show everyone Cape Cod, hope you get to go.


----------



## Julie

Jim,
Your photos are always so beautiful!:clap2:You get to see some gorgeous scenery!:clap2:

I have a coupler too I bought...for my odd sized pair.It is completely adjustable and swivels.I love it...and Vinnie and Quincy do to so they can take turns who is walking the closest to "mom" You'll love it!


----------



## Jane

Wow, Julie! That is some amazingly huge tree! Little Quincy looks so tiny compared to it! 

(BTW, I like your new sig pic - was Quincy trying to lick the camera?) :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Ever wanted to see how they move a house?This is how!This is a gorgeous 5 bedroom house they moved across town...it is at least 6ft.high(husband is 6ft1").Quincy is sitting on one of the big I-beams on the backside of the house...this is next to the "hired help" quarters.


----------



## Rollagirl

These pics are of Kahlua and Buffy at the RSPCA Million Paws Walk, which is a charity walk in Sydney Australia to raise money for animal welfare. Both of them gave up walking at some point and needed a carry from me or their dad.


----------



## Julie

What a great set of pictures and a good cause!Looks like they had a great turn out!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, I don't think Quincy was very thrilled with the idea of the moving house. He looks a little worried in that picture. That's a big house to move.

Rollagirl, looks like a lot of fun for a good cause.


----------



## marjrc

Whoa! Look at the size of that house! Great pic of Quincyboy up there, Julie.

Rollagirl, you have such adorable pooches! Love the pics.

O.k..... I'm heading out into the very hot and muggy day to walk the boys







and see if I can find something fascinating. If I don't die of dehydration, then I should be back later on. If not, it's o.k...... I'm probably fried on the pavement somewhere close by, being licked half to death by my two Havs.
















sigh....... the things we do for the monthly challenge!


----------



## Julie

Hav fun Marj!
Debbie--Oh no!Quincy wasn't scared......my husband had to set him up there,too tall for me...and he was gauking around looking for Lacy!He was pretty "cocky" really!The house was sitting still.....we watched it for a long time......waiting and then guess what?Missed it going down the street!Darn it!This was "our house" we just couldn't afford it!


----------



## Jane

Quincy is such a GOOD BOY!!! He looks great up there, hair blowin' in the wind!

That house is gorgeous, Julie! What a dream! I love the style of it and all those windows. Where I live, the lots are teeny tiny (we don't even talk about "acres" - just square feet) and that house would be in the 2.5 million dollar range....

I guess I need to move to Iowa!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Love the pictures so far!!!! Happy Havs on vacation! woo hoo! 

How CONVENIENT for me! lol, I just got back from 7 days in Ohio and Michigan with 7 kids and a dog! lol SO I have alot to contribute to this thread, and probably even MORE when my daughter downloads the pics off of her camera. 

Here are a few of Gucci at the posh Royal Park Hotel, as you can see...she is content on the bed to NOT follow me around, because that BED was SOOO incredibly comfortable..you cannot get OFF it! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, you definitely named her right.....little Gucci Princess!  Thanks for sharing......MORE PLEASE!!


----------



## marjrc

WELCOME BACK, KARA AND GUCCI! :whoo: How very posh - and perfect for Gucci! lol


----------



## Julie

Oh How Cute Kara!:drama:Queen Gucci in a fancy bed!:drama:
We are looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Thumper

Okay, here are some more pictures from my Sister-in-law's lakehouse and boat  These are of my kids holding the Princess Gucci!


----------



## Thumper

Darnit! I put the wrong boat picture up! lol, If you look closely, you can see Gucci on the boat! Someone must've taken this shot from land??


----------



## Julie

I see her Kara!Little Gucci........I can see her!Great pix of your kids with her!Looks like Gucci had a great time!


----------



## dboudreau

Kara, great pictures, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Thumper

Oh we DID!

I just LOVE the picture of my oldest son with her!!!! I think that is a frameworthy picture, but my son thinks it is "dorky" lol.

As you can see, she is well loved!! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

I like it too!Your oldest son just isn't old enough to see the tenderness in the pix yet!Darn boys anyway! Go ahead and frame it!

Love your new avatar too!


----------



## irnfit

Wow, you guys are setting the bar high. It's only day 2 and the pictures are terrific.

Love that pic too, Kara. Just frame it and keep it where he can't see it. One day he'll be glad you have that pic!


----------



## Jane

Welcome Back, Kara! Great pics of your vacation and Gucci on the boat!

Were you worried she might jump overboard? They do sell doggie lifejackets....

That is a really nice looking hotel - I'm surprised they welcome dogs! How wonderful!


----------



## Olliesmom

Actually they do sell doggie lifejackets!!!! eace:


----------



## Thumper

Catharine, 

I probably would've bought one had I realized she would be on the boat! ound: To further my "crazy dog lady" status! I just had to hold her leash so she wouldn't hang over too far, and even then she scared me a few times. NO fear.... *sigh*

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Welcome back Kara, looks like you had a wonderful time, I was glad to hear you were able to take Gucci to Cedar Point with you it's hard when you have to leave them in a place you dont know. Looking forward to seeing more Vaca pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Man, you gals have been busy.....it's only Aug. 2 and look @ all the pics already! Unless something supernatural takes place I don't have any trips planned until Oct.(due to my sick mother-in-law). Maybe I can come up with something on the outskirts of Dallas! :biggrin1: :jaw:


----------



## Missy

Kara, Gucci is just as adorable as your children. I agree that the photo of your son and the princess just has to be framed. 

and the ones of gucci poochi on the bed in the swanky hotel is priceless-- may try selling it to the hotel to use in their brochure.....


----------



## ama0722

All the photos are so cute so far and creative! This is going to be a great month. Dora is performing at the Ohio State Fair on Sunday so I thought I should get a great shot with her and the butter cow but apparently it is in a glass case and they dont let animals into the building so I am gonna have to find some other Ohio landmark!


----------



## marjrc

Vicki, you might be able to find something interesting very near to you. Bring Valentino to the local park, shopping center or church... o.k., maybe not IN the church, but you know ! lol

I never did get out with the boys today. Too dang hot and muggy!! Good thing there are still 29 days to this challenge! LOL

Great pics so far, everyone! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

Oh---I was hoping we could post many diff pix...get as many diff sites/etc in as possible.....wouldn't it be cool to out do that diff breed thread by a positive one,like this?eace:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Kara love the pics...*

What are you trying to say about life vests for dogs?? eace:










Trish


----------



## Laurief

That is too cute!!


----------



## Julie

That is soooo cute Trish!You just think you can reach out and pinch Winston's cheeks!


----------



## pjewel

OMG, what a cutie pie. I want to kiss him.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, you know....strollers, life jackets, all the little "must have" purchases that I've been making lately that have catapulted me into Crazy Dog Lady status! ound:

That life vest is adorable!!!!  And SOOO is Winston!

Kara


----------



## mintchip

I'm picking up my toys so Mom can't use them in a photo. Happy 1K Melissa


----------



## Julie

Oh that's cute!It looks like Oliver has a set of dentures because of the markings on this toy!Funny!


----------



## lfung5

Oh, it's markings on the toy! I thought you crazy hav people started with doggy braces! I was thinking, "His teeth look better than mine!"


----------



## TnTWalter

*..*

And here I thought Winston had an overbite!!!
:biggrin1: 
I did a double-take.

Too cute!

Trish


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love the picture of Oliver! The toy *does* make him look like he has a jack-o-lantern smile!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I love the picture of Oliver, too! It really is an optical illusion! 

Kara


----------



## Rollagirl

All of these photos are so cute. Love Gucci the little princess, love the doggie life jacket, love Winston with his toy. Nothing is cuter than a Havanese. Unless it's multiple Havanese. 

Christine


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says"Thank you for the compliments!"
Havanese are grrrrrrrrrreat!eace:


----------



## mckennasedona

Sally, you have amazing photos of Oliver. All the photos have been terrific. I'll try to participate too. I have a photo of Sedona as a pup perched on top the Welcome to Sedona sign (about 7 ft tall) just outside Sedona, AZ. If I can find it on my hard drive I'll post it tomorrow. We're off to San Diego later this month too!

Susan


----------



## Missy

Here are the boat babies. These were taken on Long Lake in Maine.


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures! Cash look a lot like my freddie!


----------



## Julie

Great Pix Missy!Love seeing Jasper and Cash enjoying their vacation!Cute!


----------



## mckennasedona

Here's Sedona on the Welcome to Sedona sign. I think she was five months old. There's one of her in my Father-in-laws boat on the delta recently, wearing her pink polka dot life vest (didn't have a clear photo of both of them in their vests) and one of both girls back in Sedona at a really neat outdoor shop.

Susan


----------



## mintchip

Great photos Susan and Missy!


----------



## Missy

Susan, I love Sedona with her very own welcome rock!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wonderful photos Sally, Missy, and Susan! And how many of us can get pictures of a huge sign of our dog's name like Sedona can!! I guess I'll have to go to Madison, WI!!


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> Wonderful photos Sally, Missy, and Susan! * And how many of us can get pictures of a huge sign of our dog's name like Sedona can!! I guess I'll have to go to Madison, WI!!*


*
*Any ideas where I can find Oliver town?


----------



## Thumper

Cute pictures, Ladies!!!

Gosh, am I the only person that doesn't own a doggie life vest? ound:

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

> Any ideas where I can find Oliver town?


As a matter of fact, yes. Oliver, British Columbia!!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Susan---Hmmmmmmmm! "Wine Capital of Canada" Time for a field trip. See ya!


----------



## Laurief

These pictures are all great!! I wish we took vacations like that so we could show the pups in a unique location, but cant leave the business so we only go local. I love the pics of the dogs in the boats/water!\
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Okay...I am slowly trickling the pictures from our vacation to the thread!

Someone PM'd me about Stroller Pictures, so I will put them here and on the Crazy Dog Lady thread, since I didn't see a link to attach them on a PM.

Here is Gucci at the airport in the Sherpa Bag (on the stroller) And then a few of her on the stroller at the Class Reunion in the park. She was rewarded with a "Dorito" treat, since she was smashingly perfect and well behaved that day! Even with alot of strangers and kids (toddlers) trying to play/pet her, she was a total lady. yippee!
hugs,
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara,
That Gucci is a doll. I would have followed you all over the airport just to get a glimpse of her. She looks quite happy in her stroller.

Susan


----------



## Missy

Kara, you absolutely need to get Gucci a life vest. I saw the cutest pink pokadot ones that would be just perfect for her. I love the stroller-- she is absolutely a little princess.


----------



## Jane

Kara, Gucci looks so cute in her pink stroller! But a hello KITTY pillow? Just kidding :biggrin1: 

Wow, she really eats Doritos??


----------



## lfung5

Love all the great pics!


----------



## irnfit

Wow, these pictures are great. Love the Sedona pics, it brings back memories.

Kara, Gucci needs a license plate for her stroller. She is just the cutest in her pinkmobile.


----------



## Julie

Love the Sedona Pix!How clever!What is that the little shop sells?Whirlygigs?Looks like your husband loves your pups too!That is cool to see........mine acts all tough like he don't care for them,but really he sneaks and pets them,sneaks them food etc.


----------



## mckennasedona

My husband ADORES the girls. Some days more than he adores me, I'm pretty sure!  That's okay though. 

Julie, that shop in Talaqapaque, in Sedona, does indeed sell whirlygigs. Very expensive, hand made and beautiful whirlygigs. My aunt, from Chicago, bought one for her lake house and with her designer discount, she plunked down $2400 bucks! They are fun to look at though and so is the stone furniture they sell. 

Susan


----------



## Thumper

The Hello Kitty Pillow is my daughter's...she likes to carry it on trips in the car and the plane  Of course, she doesn't like to carry it around so it ended up on the stroller! lol

I should get a license plate for Gucci! She definately likes the stroller, I didn't have any problem at all getting her to stay in it unless she had to potty or there was food around.

She ate a smidgen of a dorito...it isn't something I would give often, maybe never again because I really don't buy them, but the selection of food at the park was pretty limited.

Kara


----------



## Julie

That sounds like a neat little shop with the whirlygigs.The stone furniture has my imagination soaring.............bet that's cool!


----------



## Julie

Great Pix Kara!That Gucci is one cute girl!:kiss:


----------



## marjrc

Sedona..... how I LOVED that place!! Only went once, but we are definitely going to make a point of returning. I love the little one atop the sign. Perfect!

Missy, the guys look great on the boat. Seem to really enjoy the water too!

Hey, love the stroller and Guccigirl! She's a real sweetie!


----------



## Laurief

Marj, I feel bad that I cannot really contribute to this months challenge. Other than the vets or groomers, my guys really dont go anywhere due to car sickness. I am hosting a wedding this weekend at my house for my niece, if I get pics, will that count???
Frustrated in NJ :frusty:


----------



## Thumper

I would love to see pics from the wedding! 

Gucci has gotten SO much better with the car rides, that were literally HELL for the first few months...but I just continued to take her out 2-3 times a week and now she is used to the car. I'm sorry your babies don't like it 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

It would not be so bad if it were only one, but Lily just about has a heart attack and Logan just throws up all the time (even with Bonine) and Lexi just hides her face the whole way, so I assume she is stressed too. Oh well, thank goodness I love my home!
I will try to get some pics and post of the wedding. they are using my gardens for their formal pictures.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Wedding pics are great, Laurie, but maybe you can post them in the 'funny hav pics' thread?? I'm going to make a suggestion that just might allow you to still keep with this month's theme! Hey, I totally know about car sickness. UGH! Sammy throws up sometimes within 5 mins. of a ride in the van and even with Gravol doesn't seem to be stop. uke: We are heading out of town with both dogs on Friday - a 4-5 hr. trip - WISH ME LUCK!!! lol

O.k........... here's my idea... Do you take one, two or all 3 Havs for walks sometimes? If you dont', no matter, try to take them out on one, just once, and get them to sit by a street sign. Maybe YOUR street, or another street if you don't want to publicize where you live. Have someone go with you and maybe just one of the pups so it's more feasible. Do you have street signs? Or what about a corner grocery store, pharmacy, children's playground...? 

I'm not the best one to be preaching here. I STILL don't have any pics for this challenge myself! lol 

What do you think? Maybe we can all come up with ideas for you to get at least one of your furbabies out of the house and in a pic showing some part of your neighborhood.... even if only a block away.


----------



## Julie

Laurie,
Don't feel bad about your pictures for the challenge....the wedding should be great as that's currently going on in your area!The moving of the house I posted wasn't really "scenary" you know?I vote post em!:biggrin1:Marj has some great ideas too---a walk to the park--your neighbors cool car---your neighbors flower bed---whatever.It would all work!Did your husband make you a new birdhouse?buy you a lawn ornament?anything just as simple as that would be great too!I think this could be the most fun challenge we've had since it really embraces alot of different things and ideas.That's the main thing Laurie---have fun with it!Look at your house/yard/neighborhood/town or state through a first-timers eyes.eace:


----------



## Jane

Laurief said:


> It would not be so bad if it were only one, but Lily just about has a heart attack and Logan just throws up all the time (even with Bonine) and Lexi just hides her face the whole way, so I assume she is stressed too. Oh well, thank goodness I love my home!
> I will try to get some pics and post of the wedding. they are using my gardens for their formal pictures.
> Laurie


Laurie,

Oh my goodness. All 3 get carsick? That is really tough!
Lincoln has gotten better with time, and Scout is just... awful. He can vomit multiple times during a short 8 minute ride...uke:


----------



## Laurief

Marj, I do take all three for a walk, so I will see what I can do! Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

I hope I didn't step on any toes or offend with my suggestions. Glad you are o.k. with that, Laurie. 

I think what happens in these monthly challenge threads is that it's so easy to get side-tracked and we start posting about all kinds of topics and pictures and then it becomes a thread that really just resembles our forum's photo gallery - which isn't the point.

I almost didn't make it into last month's challenge with the 'wet Hav' theme, but finally did. lol It might happen that some of us can't find the time or inspiration to supply a pic or two for the monthly challenges, and that's o.k. Since we dont' have any prizes to hand out, it's not like we'd be missing out. What IS a lot of fun though, is to hear and see what everyone's interpretations of the challenge are. I think putting all our creativity and ideas together, we can help some members who feel 'stuck', get unstuck! lol









In the meantime, I might have to play the role of judge from time to time and bang the gavel to remind everyone what the challenge is and what the topic of discussion in THIS thread should be - or at least a vague connection to the challenge would be nice.







LOL
 






Oh! And if anyone wants to make comments and 'bang the gavel', that's fine too. I'm certainly NOT implying that I'm the boss around here!


----------



## Thumper

Okay!! I will try not to go "off topic", but the stroller pictures were taken on vacation...so do they count? Or is that too *average*?

Because I have other pictures that were taking in Michigan, but they were at my sister-in law's house...which would probably look just like an average/photo gallery picture too  

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Thumperlove said:


> Okay!! I will try not to go "off topic", but the stroller pictures were taken on vacation...so do they count? Or is that too *average*?
> Because I have other pictures that were taking in Michigan, but they were at my sister-in law's house...which would probably look just like an average/photo gallery picture too
> 
> Kara


If the pics are taken on vacation, that's great, Kara! No worries. The point, though, isn't to show our Havs doing "usual" stuff that they'd do no matter where they were, but to be at, or do things that are related to going out in the neighborhood, travelling, etc... We want to see landmarks, buildings and whatnot that are part of your outings with the pups.
So, if your SIL has a flag, unique tree or statue... I dunno.... then that would be part of this challenge.

Here's what the initial post says on page 1 of this month's challenge:

The challenge this month is: "Have Hav, Will Travel" as suggested by Kimberly and a few others. 
*If you are not planning on travelling with your Hav any further than your corner store, then see if you can't find a local landmark, point of interest, building, park or tourist attraction that might be quite fascinating to those of us not from your area.

Maybe you'll be attending some kind of festival or sports event in your town/area. The goal of this challenge is to get you looking at your usual surroundings in a different light. Maybe you never really noticed that plaque in the park or the public gardens nearby that is popular with the tourists.

These are just a few examples....... Hav FUN everyone! *

How does that sounds to everyone? I'm sorry if I'm confusing people. I dont' mean to! 

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## dboudreau

I'm trying Marj, I really am. Wanted to take Sam to the Park and look what I found. I took a couple of pictures, but my trial version of Paint shop expired so this is what I have.


----------



## JimMontana

Debbie, that is sorta funny. Good to see your local landmark but too bad that Sam couldn't get into it, faked photo or not faked. I'm sure you've got somewhere else there we'd like to see photo in *NOVA SCOTIA*, exotic to most of us.

Kara, enjoyed the vacation photos, including stroller on vacation. Marj is just trying to help us all out. And I like the idea of travel OR local landmarks for us to see.

Marj, thanks for the reminder! I'm hoping to try for something new still.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, that is soooooooo funny! *"Insert Sam here"* LMBO !!! I haven't been to A.Valley in years. Don't remember seeing that though! HA ! lol

I really have to get off my butt and get out there with the dogs and camera. sigh....... go on someone...... gimme a little kick.....


----------



## maryam187

Marj, 
here are a few 'kicks': :bump2: :brick: :boink: :fish: :boxing: Is that enough to motivate you?!? LOL, we want some hoto:!
Maryam.


----------



## dboudreau

"Port Royal Habitation" was one of the first Settlement in the "New World" it was built in 1605 by Samuel de Champlain. It was burned down in 1613. The Canadian Government rebuilt the settlement in 1939 - 1940. Dogs are not allowed, so here is my adaptation.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, you are a nut! Thanks for the chuckle!!!ound:


----------



## Beamer

*August 3rd Long Weekend!*

Here are some pics of Beamer from the long weekend that just past.

Pic #1 and 2 are at the Scarborough Bluffs
Pic #3 is Beamer at the beach at Grand River!
Pic #4 Beamer and I at Grand River
Pic #5 Beamer DIRTY at Grand River

Beamer had a nice size bath when we got home... the water was brown..lol..eace:


----------



## Jane

Those are great photos of Sam and Beamer! 

I like how the wind parts Beamer's hair on his side....


----------



## Havtahava

I need to check this topic much more regularly.

Debbie, you're hilarious. 

I love those pictures of Beamer, but I'm partial to water and hiking. Maybe I'll get my dogs to an ocean shot by the end of the month. For now, I'm just hoping to get Piaget to the Dinosaur monument between Utah, Colorado and Wyoming. (It is somewhere along our drive.)


----------



## Julie

OOPS!Sorry Marj!:sorry:
I misguided Laurie on the challenge.....I guess I should of read it better myself!I did more then step on your toes didn't I?I just plain stomped!OOPS!

Am I fired from my deputy position?


----------



## Julie

Great photos Debbie and Ryan!
I enjoyed seeing that first settlement(even if Sam isn't allowed).

Nice pix Ryan....I can't get over how much Beamer is growing!Beautiful backdrop!


----------



## Thumper

Debbie, that is hilarious! Very clever!! That silly boy of yours being where he is NOT supposed to be! hehe

Love the pics Beamer, too!

I think I'll post the pics of Gucci in the Limo. We have to take Limos instead of cabs on vacation because our family is SO big it is cheaper to hire a limo than 2-3 cabs! lol

It is definately OUT of her "normal environment". I wish limo rides were daily! hehe

Kara


----------



## Lina

I love the new pictures of Beamer! They look amazing!

Although I have to say, first a red bow in his hair and now a daisy on his leash? Poor Beamer... ound:


----------



## Beamer

Lina..
Yeah, your right! We have to tough up Beamer a bit.. lol..
The harness with the daisy was the only one small enough to fit him when we brought him home.. so thats why... unfortunatly i have no excuse for the red bow.. lol
:whoo: 
Ryan


----------



## irnfit

Deb, you made my morning. I think you should send them that picture and see what an asset it would be to have Sam there. 

Beamer is so adorable. Love the pics.

DH said he needs to get away for a few days, so hopefully, I will have some photos soon.


----------



## Julie

Ryan,
I like the bow and the daisy on the leash!:drama:A true man like Beamer doesn't need to throw masculinity into someone's face!:drama:Avoid the "spikes"--GROSS!My son and husband tried to talk me into a spike collar when Quince was a puppy.:nono: Didn't happen!eace: 

Vinnie has a silver sparkle leash,a leopard,and a black velvet with fake gemstones.Quincy uses them too!They are both just fine!eace:


----------



## Julie

:bump:
could we get this August Challenge over to the right of the forum to replace July's?
hoto:Thank you......hoto:
Don't want picture post-ers to think---out of sight -- out of mind.........
eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Poornima

The idea of picture challenge is great! Great pictures! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## havjump

*Cosmo on Holiday*

It is so great to see all the photos of Havanese from all over the country, and beyond!eace:
Since I am very new to this forum and have not read every thread I would love to see a photo of the other 'Cosmo'.
The photo of Sedona in Sedona is ever so clever!!
Here are a couple of shots of Cosmo in the same spot. He was a little unsure as it was a little windy as there are not a lot of rocks in Florida. (Red rock and white dog made for a lot of feet washing at the end of every day).


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, Cosmo is gorgeous!! What a beautiful coat!


----------



## irnfit

Sooooo beautiful!!!!!! I love Sedona. My parents lived in Tucson for 23 yrs, so I got to see a lot of Az.


----------



## Julie

That's beautiful!Love your pictures....and your Cosmo is just a gorgeous hav!:hug:
The red rocks might be yucky to get off the paws--but it sure makes a pretty backdrop!


----------



## havjump

We had a great time in Tucson. My husband had to be there on business and Cosmo and I tagged along. 
The lack of grass was our biggest challenge at times.


----------



## juliav

Everyone's pictures are great, I am really behind on my challenge and hopefully will post some pics before the time runs out. 

Havjump - your Cosmo is gorgeous!!!! Do you show him?


----------



## radar_jones

Ryan I Love the pics of Beamer. I especally like the Bluffs one. His Staining on his face seems to have disappeared...good stuff. My Wife and I will be submitting one soon.

Derek


----------



## havjump

Thank you Julia......Yes, Cosmo gained his Championship last August owner/handled.
As complete novices, and my first dog in 20years, we learned from one another with the mentoring from his wonderful breeders. Anna.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the forum Havjump, Cosmo is a handsome boy, great pictures.

Ryan, Beamer is looking great with the daisy's.


----------



## BeverlyA

Great pictures everyone! Beamer is just adorable, I wish i could get Cooper's puppy cut to look like Beamers coat.

This is Cooper and I at the Strategic Air museum, Cooper and I at the gate of Mahoney state park, and Coop and I by some ancient burial grounds in the park.
Hey, it's Nebraska, you're all lucky you didn't get Cooper in front of the Huskers stadium!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Cool pix Beverly!We used to go to Omaha almost every weekend when I was a teenager.........we never saw anything cool like that! Maybe we should make another trip?LOL!I know I have been to Lincoln,but not in a very very long time!


----------



## BeverlyA

Well then it's time Julie! The park really is nice (for NE) and it's right on the interstate, on the Platte River, between lincoln and Omaha.

We could have a playdate!!! :whoo: :tea: :dance: 

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau

I've never been to Omaha, can I join the playdate too. Nice pictures Bev.

We went on a Sunday drive today to entertain the kids and to take some pictures. There are still a lot of Lighthouses in Nova Scotia, here is one not too far from our house.


----------



## Julie

Oh that's beautiful!Your little Anna is such a sweetie.........I love that pix!Love the lighthouse too!


----------



## Julie

Nebraska really flattens out specially on that panhandle!I will never forget that!We drove to Yellowstone,and Nebraska becomes a long dry place........of course I-80 isn't cutting through "cool stuff" ya know?!!


----------



## Thumper

I love the pictures Beverly and Debbie 

I think lighthouses are beautiful! I'm surprised we don't really have any here, since I live in a beach town?  bummer.

And the rocketship! How creative!! 

I need to think of a local landmark, too 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> OOPS!Sorry Marj!:sorry:
> I misguided Laurie on the challenge.....I guess I should of read it better myself!I did more then step on your toes didn't I?I just plain stomped!OOPS!
> 
> Am I fired from my deputy position?


OF course NOT, silly!!! LOL No problemo whatsoever. You see, I'm no tyrant. Besides, who else would do the job of deputy on such a lousy pay??! HUNH? Who but you, my friend? LMBO










Ryan, those are great shots of Beamer and yourself on your little trek! Love that Beamer is a little guy, but looks like he's full of 'big dog attitude'! Too cute.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, you are a nut!!!!!! LMBO I LOVE seeing Sam in the picture even if he wasn't actually there! lol 

Oooohhhhh, Anna, that top pic of your Cosmo in Sedona is my absolute FAVORITE so far!! I am so in love with Sedona, having only been there once back in 2001 and the blue skies there are unlike many I've seen. What a GREAT picture!!! Congrats on getting your championship too. Cosmo is a beautiful boy.

Beverly, Cooper is so sweet!! It's funny, last week I decided I was going to get out to take a pic almost just like yours. Laval has a space center so maybe I'll get the pic I'm thinking of sometime this week. GMTA ! Nice to see you too, I like that! 

Debbie, your shot of little Anna with Sam is an award-winning photo. And I'm not just saying that! I can easily see that in a children's book about dogs or on a calendar. Gosh, girl, you have talent!!! It helps that your subjects are so dang cute too! lol LOVE lighthouses, as it brings back many, many happy memories of N.S. Thanks for that! BTW - where is this lighthouse?

O.k., everyone. Can't wait to see what the second half of the month will bring!!! :whoo: You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Here is Winston TUBING at Brookville Lake [near Cincinnati]*

It's from DH's camera phone....left my phone in the truck that day! DUH...










We took him camping for the weekend. He did GREAT. Slept great; was great with all the people and other dogs; no accidents; FANTASTIC on the boat. He even swam and got on a tube [when we were anchored! LOL].

Here are more pics...






















































It's a beautiful lake. 5000 Acres. It's our favorite....I keep hoping some day they'll open up some lots [just a few LOL].

Trish


----------



## irnfit

Winston gets cuter by the minute. Great pics, beautiful lake, adorable kids. What else do you need?!


----------



## Laurief

I agree, you just want to smoosh his face & kiss it!! Looks like he had fun swimming!!


----------



## marjrc

ADORABLE pics of Winston and your kids, Trish!! Wow, what nice scenery too. LOVE that b&w of Winston!! Such a beautiful puppy you have.


----------



## Julie

What a lush place Trish---
I love all the trees and the way it winds around---I see why you and your family enjoy it so much!Winston is cute as ever!He has really adapted well to your family.:grouphug:


----------



## havjump

I agree with Marj......Debbie's Lighthouse photo is picture postcard quality!
Great composition!!
The lake looks so cool and inviting. Children, dog and lake great combo for beautiful memories!
Just loving this thread!!


----------



## mintchip

WOW! Great photos.


----------



## Thumper

Lake FUN!! Woo hoo!!!!! Great pictures of Winston!

Here are some of Gucci on Commerce Lake in Michigan...far, far away from home! 

Here she is getting used to the wake board and playing with the kids.


----------



## mckennasedona

This is my favorite thread. 
I love the pic of Cosmo in Sedona. Beautiful dog, beautiful backdrop!! All of the lake pictures are terrific. That Winston is just the cutest thing. Kara, I love the photo of Gucci leaping into the air. Havs in Action!!! I like seeing the local landmarks too, especially of places I've never seen and perhaps never will (unless I take an RV trip around the country in my retirement).

Susan


----------



## Amy R.

Delightful photos, Kara & Trish!


----------



## TnTWalter

*I LOVE everyone's photos...*

WE have the CUTEST dogs ever on this BOARD! Woo Hoo. And such great photography!

Love all the water dogs!!

Trisheace:


----------



## Beamer

Ok, I'm going up to the cottage the weekend after next with Beamer and Mango!! So, I'll be sure to get some nice photos to share.

Trish - Your puppy is sooooooooo cute!!!! I hope my guys like being in the water as much as yours!


----------



## Missy

Could I just have Gucci and Winston???? I think they would round out my pack quite nicely... Cute, Cute, Cute.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Kara!That Gucci girl looks like a princess even wet on a wakeboard!Cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

---This is The Harry Reasoner Dam.Hopefully everyone knows who he is,but if not,he is a famous American journalist who grew up in my town.He co-hosted 60 Minutes with Barbara Walters(though he never liked her much).He passed away in 1991 I believe.Don't pay attention to the date---my camera is wrong!They were taken tonight!


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Marj & Havjump, I think there is more water pictures in this challenge than the last. 

Trish & Kara, you guys look like you hare having so much fun at the lake. Great pictures.

Quincy is great as usual Julie. Very nice


----------



## radar_jones

I have some Pics of Radar with the CN Tower. I'm not sure if anyone here outside of Canada knows of the CN Tower but it's pretty much the most famous landmark Toronto Has Plus it's the Tallest Man Made Structure in the World. They recently added L.E.D. Lights to it to spreuce it up a bit. I thought it would be a hoot to get Radar with the Tower. Enjoy...


----------



## radar_jones

Sorry their flipped.

Derek


----------



## Beamer

DEREK!!!!!! Oh mannnnnnnnnn... u stole my idea!!!!!!!! I gues u snooze u lose..lol
I still am going to get some beamer/cn tower pics.. but u were the first!


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah Sorry about that. I have to try and get them flipped the right way though so they look better.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Darn it it didn't work. Oh Well.


----------



## dboudreau

Great idea Derek. I haven't seen the CN tower for a few years, its looking good.


----------



## radar_jones

Thanks...I made sure that when we took the shot we held Radar up so he looked larger against the backdrop.

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter

*More great pics...*

Thanks Julie and Derek...

Too cute!

trish


----------



## dboudreau

These pictures were taken on the Minas Basin, its "claim to fame" is it has the highest tides in the world. The beaches are either rocks or wet clay. Very little sand. Sam didn't like walking on the rocks, I don't blame him, I don't like walking on them either.


----------



## radar_jones

Oooooo I realy like that landscape, it's so long and it really looks breathtaking. I have another one planned for Radar soon I just have to find a day to take him to the place I'm thinking.....Hint....it's for "True" Canadian Sports Fans and Few American Forum Family Members......:whoo: 


Derek


----------



## dboudreau

radar_jones said:


> Oooooo I realy like that landscape, it's so long and it really looks breathtaking. I have another one planned for Radar soon I just have to find a day to take him to the place I'm thinking.....Hint....it's for "True" Canadian Sports Fans and Few American Forum Family Members......:whoo:
> 
> Derek


I think I know, Did it have a name change recently?


----------



## radar_jones

Hmmmm....Not Sure about the name change. All In know is that this place in particular is only here in Canada. No one else has it and it's a Saturday Night Tradition. I might get Ryan in on it if he wants.


Derek


----------



## dboudreau

radar_jones said:


> Hmmmm....Not Sure about the name change. All In know is that this place in particular is only here in Canada. No one else has it and it's a Saturday Night Tradition. I might get Ryan in on it if he wants.
> 
> Derek


I was thinking the "Sky Dome" which the name was changed to the "Roger's center".


----------



## radar_jones

Well that's a good try but......no it's not even close. One More Hint.....this place has Olympic Connections.



Derek


----------



## BeverlyA

Hmmmmm, 
That means it's not Radar with the Lord Stanley's Cup......:brushteeth: 

Debbie, I would LOVE to have you come down for a playdate!!! I'd also love to see Sam's coloring in person! You will have to be the groups photographer though!

Everyone's pictures are wonderful. Kara, the princess on the waveboard!

But Trish,,,OMG, could Winston possibly get ANY cuter??? I just want to squeeze him! Please, please pleeeeeaseeeee can I have him??? :biggrin1: 

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Quincy is SOOO darn cute!!!! I could spoil him so badly! hehe  And how cute is Radar?????? And SAM!!!!

Gosh, I am loving this thread and these pictures! They are so creative and fabulous!!

I'm getting a case of MHS fever! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Great pix of the CN tower and Radar.That is really tall and actually quite pretty lit up like that!That must be a big city.......


The Minas Basin is very scenic--Those rocks look like the rounded type ones that are fun to look for shapes etc in to paint!Funny Sam didn't want to walk on them:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> The Minas Basin is very scenic--Those rocks look like the rounded type ones that are fun to look for shapes etc in to paint!Funny Sam didn't want to walk on them:laugh:


Funny you should mention the rock shapes, Anna found a "peanut" and a few really interesting rock for the aquarium.


----------



## dboudreau

Here are a couple more pictures along the Minas Basin. I wanted to put Sam on top of the hay bale, but it was too far into the field. Oh and that is my new house, lol I wish.


----------



## radar_jones

Ooooooo....Very Nice Pics. It's such a wide expanse of land and scenery it just takes your breath away.

Derek


----------



## Julie

Wow!Those are just beautiful photos Debbie!I love that house too!:laugh:Look at all the area for the havs to run!:whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Quincy has the best face, so darn cute.
Radar looks like he will need hair clips soon! Cute!


----------



## CinnCinn

Rocky & Rudy lounging in the hotel room. We got the fold out.  
They were such great travelers. First time I've ever traveled with pets and it was much easier than I was expecting.

Picture of me with the boys. We're in Coeur d' Alene, Idaho. A beautiful spot! 

I love everyone's pictures! Keepim' commin'!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for the cute pictures of Sam, Rudy & Rocky!


----------



## Laurief

Cindy they are just too cute!! I am glad for you that they travel so well as mine do not so we dont get to go many places. they look so at home on the bed!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Cindy,
Pretty scenery,and nice looking fur buddies!Whoo!:whoo::whoo:Thanks for posting!Keep the photos coming........I'm enjoying them all!!!eace:


----------



## Thumper

How Darling!!!!

My girl loved the hotel bed, too! I couldn't get her off of it! lol. In fact, I bought a new bed as soon as we got home. ound:

They look so happy, and yes, I agree....it is much easier travelling with a dog(s) than I thought it would be.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Rudy and Rocky look great together, Hard to believe they have only known each other for a short time. They look like pals.


----------



## irnfit

We are going to Cape Cod next week. Last year we only had Kodi. This should be double the fun (and food, treats, pee pads, toys, etc) with two pups. I can't wait. Hope to get some good pics.


----------



## Jane

I am loving all these photos! The one of the tower coming out of Radar's head was great! Sam looks beautiful - and Quincy too! Please tell me they were just groomed before your took the photos!! 

And Rocky, Rudy, and Cindy...you are all beautiful!

I've been grooming mine every other day now....by the second day though, they look a bit "homeless"...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Jax gets so car sick & crazy we dont venture out much(i am trying to take home on short trips but so far has not worked). He hates the heat also so this is as close to outside as he likes.


----------



## Julie

That's funny Shannon!Mom--Mom---Mom--Where are you Mom---are you in there Mom--Mom--Mom :laugh:


----------



## Leeann

irnfit said:


> We are going to Cape Cod next week. Last year we only had Kodi. This should be double the fun (and food, treats, pee pads, toys, etc) with two pups. I can't wait. Hope to get some good pics.


Oh I LOVE the cape what part are you going to?


----------



## JimMontana

*BONEHENGE!*

Okay, this August photo theme is pics of travel with our Havs. You've all seen pictures of Stonehenge, of course. But where DOGS want to go... is *BONEHENGE!!!*

Click on photo to enlarge and read the sign at left. As you see in my avatar pic at left, this IS Minka and Tully. 

Well, ahem... faking this photo can be blamed on Debbie here: she gave me the idea. (and I did post 2 real photos early in the thread.) Sorry for the fake, folks; but I thought you all might enjoy the funny graphic. I stole this graphic from someone and photoshopped my own dogs into this Paradise. I hope the Internet Police don't come after me. I apologize to the person that goes by moniker "Weaksauce" and credit them for creating it; and if they contact me, I will remove it.


----------



## Judy A

Too funny, Jim!! A dog's paradise....


----------



## dboudreau

JimMontana said:


> Well, ahem... faking this photo can be blamed on Debbie here: she gave me the idea. (and I did post 2 real photos early in the thread.) Sorry for the fake, folks; but I thought you all might enjoy the funny graphic. I stole this graphic from someone and photoshopped my own dogs into this Paradise. I hope the Internet Police don't come after me. I apologize to the person that goes by moniker "Weaksauce" and credit them for creating it; and if they contact me, I will remove it.


That is funny Jim. :spy: I don't see any Internet Police yet.


----------



## irnfit

Jim, that is way funny!

Leanne, if we go (DH just informed me we might have to change the dates), we usually stay in Ptown. There is a hotel about a mile from town right on the bay - Cape Inn. It's not fancy, but it is clean and has everything we need. They have a pool with a snack bar, so in the afternoons, we just hang out. We take the dogs to breakfast and dinner in Ptown and to the beach. It's lots of fun and very relaxing.


----------



## pjewel

Jim,

Funny! I like the "all humans must be on a leash."

Shannon,

Those photos -- how cute! It's a "let me in mommy . . . please! Mommy, now," kinda moment.


----------



## Missy

Jim, You are giving my DH (havaman) a run for his money with the photo shopping.... this is too cool. 

Ok here is Jasper enjoying english tea in the Cotswolds


----------



## Doggie Nut

I must say this August Photo Challenge has been the most entertaining one of all!!!ound:


----------



## JimMontana

Missy, that's a good one! I like the oversize teapot; kind of like Alice In Wonderland -- or should say, Jasper In Wonderland. We might not be following Marj's thread instructions per se, but I hope people don't mind a couple of these.


----------



## Leeann

Michele P-town is great and very dog & human friendly lol, I took Riley last year for a day and it was great. They have all these cute little shops and so many outside placed to eat that the furkids can go with. Looking forward to seeing your pictures for the challange.


----------



## irnfit

Ptown is great for our furbabies. We went last summer with Kodi and had the best time. We love to go to the Cape - peaceful, beautiful and fun. I looked up an extended weather forecast for next week. Not the greatest, but maybe they will be wrong!!!?


----------



## marjrc

Wooooooeeeeeee!!! Those are FUN photos, guys!!! LMBO I LOVE the 'fake' shots with scenery/landmarks in the background. Omg, too funny and CUTE !!! "Bonehenge" HA!

Hmmmmmm...... maybe we should start a thread in the photo forum here, for "Altered Pics" or something... you know, for the artsy fartsy members here.  LOL And, no, I don't mean NOT to include them here. This months' challenge is perfect for those kinds of pics. Keep 'em coming!
I keep saying I'll get some fun stuff done in my PSP 8 , but I have NO TIME! sheesh........ 

Oh well, I'm truly enjoying all your pics people! Love poor little Jaxypoo at the screen door. Cindy, great shots!! Rudy and Rocky look soooo adorable!! Love meeting you too.


----------



## marjrc

I LOVE Cape Cod! Only went there once with hubby, waaaaayyyyy before we had kids, many moons ago and we loved visiting Ptown. Have a GREAT time, Michele! Wish I could go with you.


----------



## Julie

This is a fancy fountain in our town.This is John Brown Park.It was designed and made by Paul Dobberstein.He was born in Germany in 1872 and ordained in 1897.He died in 1954.He is known for his designing and building of a series of religious grottoes--the most famous of them is The Grotto of Redemption in West Bend Iowa.That is north of us about 30-40 miles.I took a closeup of it so you could see the beautiful pink marble-like stones and shells.It really is a work of art,and architecturally fascinating.Unfortunately,it needs some serious restoration work.Last I knew,our town was still trying to raise funds to repair it.There isn't water in it now,and behind Quincy is caution tape A section to the back needs replaced


----------



## dboudreau

What a beautiful work of art. Its sad to see it erode away. Hopefully it will be restored. Qunicy is such a great model.


----------



## marjrc

Yesterday, we drove along the eastern tip of our city, Laval. Laval, like Montreal, is an island and though I lived in this city for about 3/4 of my life, I'd never been along the water that way. It was a nice drive - Sammy puked unfortunately uke: - and we stopped for some fresh corn, tomatoes and a berry dessert.

It is at this point that two rivers merge, the Riviere des Milles Isles (Thousand Islands) and the Riviere des Prairies. Laval's first stone church was built here in 1706, but there is nothing remaining from that time.


----------



## marjrc

Here are more photos of our little excursion yesterday.....  

When we took pics of the dogs near those bushes, one had Hibiscus (thanks to Julie for naming it!) and was so beautiful, the other had pretty pink/green leaves, we noticed we started getting bitten by FLEAS!!! eeewwwwwwww!!! 

Forgot to mention.... Great shots of the CN Tower and Radar!! Isn't there a way you could save them in your computer as turned the right way though? I'm sure they'd be so much easier to look at ! lol


----------



## marjrc

Julie, Quincy is such a DOLL! I just can't get over how well he poses for you. Amazing fountain!!


----------



## Amy R.

What great photos, Julie and Marj!


----------



## dboudreau

Marj, nice to meet your family, your son looks thrilled to be in the pictures (not). Next road trip, drop over to my house for a playdate. lol

How old are your furboys now? Ricky sure looks big.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Marj!Sounds like you had a wonderful time......

I like where the 2 rivers meet--we have a park where 2 rivers meet too!Isn't that something?Ben's graduation party was there!

Is that your son and husband in the photo?I recognise your daughter from before: If that's your son---:laugh: those darn teenage boys!Just don't want to be there!Mine was "this is gay" to everything!Looks like he's thinking that!!!:laugh:


----------



## Julie

Oh------our posts crossed and I almost missed your other photos!Those giant "poppies"--they are hibiscus Marj!Aren't they lovely?

:clap2:Great pix:clap2:


----------



## Missy

great photos Julie and Marj. It is amazing how Quincy poses. Fess up Julie-- Is he really as perfect as he seems???? doesn't shred?(from another post)


----------



## Thumper

Love the photos Julie and Marj. The fountain is beautiful, and so is the Canadian scenery and what a great looking family!! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Missy-
Quincy isn't perfect....but he doesn't shred paper.He'd get his butt kicked if he started doing that naughty stuff!He has gotten into the kitchen garbage before though and loves maxi pads!Used ones!He hasn't did that though in quite awhile.We do use Cesar's dog training methods on him and Vinnie(not all,but a few)and he has never been treated to things like sleeping in our bed(my husband would never allow this)and he is not allowed to get on my furniture,or chew wood!He is spoiled though.....and not lacking for love and attention.To us---he's just perfect!:becky:

In these photos it looks like he is just standing there on command---no---he had a leash on,you just don't see it for some reason...my daughter was to one side,and he did take off twice.......a "perfect stinker":laugh::laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Thank you! That is my middle child, Mike, who will be 16 in Oct. and YES, he was bored silly. lol Our oldest, Alex (17), was off to a Welcome Day at college where he's starting on the 22nd. 

This was not the prettiest park around, by far! There are so many beautiful places here, but most parks won't accept dogs. This spot was so small and no one else was there anyway! They pups are on leashes and we have lots of baggies to clean up after them. 

Debbie, Ricky was 1 mid-July and Sammy turned 1 Aug. 2nd. Yup, Ricky is our 'big boy' at 15.5 lbs. 

DUH !! I KNEW they couldn't be poppies! Thanks, Julie. I'll go edit.


----------



## Julie

They are very similiar to poppy's actually......you weren't very far off!eace:


----------



## Missy

Oh Julie, pheww, I am so glad Quincy has a few naughty habbits!!! (Cash loves those used sanitary napkins too---ewwwww --- I got a trash bin with a cover!!!) I laugh at myself, because when it happens to someone else you hear yourself saying "oh I could never love a dog who...." (fill in the blank, eats poo, chews furniture...) but I couldn't love my little poo eating, wood chomping, pee pad shredding Cash any more. He is learning on all fronts -- but even so -- he is perfect to us too.


----------



## Julie

Oh yes Missy.....I know what you mean......I think everyone kinda thinks that way!:biggrin1:
We have our fair share of other things.....
I envy those with those really obedient dogs,that retrieve the toys some even by name!Good grief----Quincy won't return anything!ound: Vinnie is my retriever here!Quincy is like the rough and tumble,scruffy fat funny guy--Vinnie is the handsome,no hair outta place guy you couldn't get in high school.:laugh:My daughter and I were laughing about this the other night...eace:


----------



## JimMontana

Julie, I have to say that's kind of strange looking fountain without water; but Quincy is outstanding!

Good photos Marj... the people too! The photo of you and the bigger Hav (that's Ricky, right?) -- gives a better sense of just how *BIG* he is!


----------



## Julie

We took a little road trip today just for fun.This is a town west of here--Pocahontas.It was named for an Indian princess!This big Pocahontas was built in 1954.I couldn't tell you her heighth--but my daughter is 5ft.6" and she came up to just under that plaque on her skirt.Years before there used to be a teepee behind her-----I don't know what the heck happened to it!But she stood out there and braved the elements before anyway!:laugh:

Oh goodness--------Quince is peeking under her skirt!Rascal!(this was an accident I swear!)


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, you have some very interesting landmarks in your area. And I thought every thing was BIG in Texas. lol Silly Quincy.


----------



## Julie

Yes,for some reason "big" is in with me huh?:laugh:


----------



## Leeann

LOL you dirty dog Quincy....


----------



## Thumper

Bwa hahaha, Quincy! ound:

You silly little boy!

We have a Pocahontas Pancake House here! hehe 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, I love all your BIG landmarks and statues....BIG BULL w/ the BIG "you know what"! and now BIG POCAHONTAS!!:jaw:


----------



## Thumper

Yes,

Julie does seem to have a fascination with "BIG" things. hehe

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yea, I noticed that about her !:becky: Good for you Julie ound:


----------



## Julie

:becky:I just think I know where all the "big" things are in Iowa!:becky:


----------



## irnfit

Well, I think we may not get to the Cape until after Labor Day. So, I'm going to have to rsort to plan B for my "vacation" photos. Next week I'll be on the roads of LI.


----------



## Judy A

Because I couldn't take our dogs with us to Tulsa last week, I've had to resort to "in town" photo's with the girls. Here, Izzy and Zoey get prepared to register for Monmouth College....We by-passed all the puppy classes after they tested so high on their ACT's! Such smart little ones we have:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

awww smart little girls to get into college!!!!


----------



## Judy A

After registration, we had to research some local history as part of their Freshman Orientation Class. Like most freshman, they weren't too interested.....


----------



## Laurief

Judy - you just freaked me out a bit!! For a second I though you lived close to me!! My son will be Jr. this year at Monmouth University in NJ, I saw Monmouth and got real excited thinking you were close to me - darn it!!!!


----------



## Judy A

Rats, Laurlie.... this Monmouth is in IL! It's a great liberal arts college if anyone is interested for their kids.....plus, they could see my Havs and I could fix them a home cooked meal! (just don't tell them I'm not a very good cook!)


----------



## Laurief

Ours is an hour away which is a great distance cause I dont want him home each weekend, but he is close enough to come home if needed. Oh well, I was excited there for a minute.


----------



## Julie

Judy--That's funny----:laugh:
College bound havs!Whoo:whoo:


----------



## radar_jones

Hey Judy did your hav's get a full Scholarship......:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Laurief

I think I will pass on this months challenge since I wont be going anyhere, so I hope the Sept. one comes fast!!
Laurie


----------



## Judy A

Derek, don't I wish! We got the local resident tuition reduction and they will be living at home, so that keeps the cost down. Zoey will be playing soccer and Izzy is in the theater program, so they did get a little money for that...thank goodness as we are still paying for our human kids loans!!


----------



## Julie

There is a restaurant (ma and pa type)in Pocahontas too.It used to be called "The Purple Cow",but burnt down...... They opened a new one called "The Udder Cow" (other,you know?) and they were able to save their purple cow sign!Whoo-Yippee----cause she's cute huh?This is a really cute charming little place all decorated with black and white cows.....even their delivery cars!I thought they were funny-so I wanted to have a picture by them.They do have VERY good tenderlions----all hand breaded etc.just as their sign says!Quincy is in there,he just "blends in" well!eace:


----------



## Judy A

Hey Julie, we should have a tenderloin cook off...we have some pretty good ole' fashion, hand pounded tenderloins here in Monmouth, too. We don't, however, have the "Udder Cow" or anyUdder such restaurant!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, I definitely have to visit Iowa, all the "statues and landmarks" are great. And I thought the only thing in Iowa was "Corn Fields" ound: Just kidding.


----------



## Julie

This is a little roadside park that caught my attention leaving Pocahontas:
Really,a business was probably there,tore down and they turned it into this;but the flowers are really eye-catching!This is Quincy's un-groomed look(notice his topknot hair in his mouth)


----------



## Julie

You know-their tenderlions are good......but I know a better placeWhere I grew up there is a little place called the RED BARN.It makes really good ones,hand made also,but the size of a dinner plate!Judy-I know you have some good ones probably too!I'm not exactly sure where your town is....but Mom lives in a little town by Mendota--there are some good little spots around her area too!Mendota just had their Sweet Corn Festival.I missed it! They cook their sweet corn from Del Monte with a steam engine.That is just to die for!:hungry:


----------



## Julie

dboudreau said:


> Julie, I definitely have to visit Iowa, all the "statues and landmarks" are great. And I thought the only thing in Iowa was "Corn Fields" ound: Just kidding.


Debbie-we are just easily amused,us Iowans! Really,corn,beans and pigs.....that's Iowa! We do have some interesting things--but it depends where you are in Iowa.I grew up in southern Iowa,but live in Northern Iowa now.In the middle is where Des Moines is....good shopping etc.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, you are killin' me with those pics of Quincy. He's just sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc

Judy, you are a riot with the school pics of the little ones!! LOL

Love that Quincy has his hair all messed up. He looks 10x cuter than usual - if that's even possible!! Love the pics, Julie AND the stories. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Leeann

Wow Julie you are really getting out there this month, good for you.
We were planning on taking our road trip today but weather man says different, the winds are so strong the boys go outside and run back to the door wanting back in. Poor little guys hair is blowing all over the place. Oh well we still have time left to make this challange, hopefully soon.


----------



## Julie

This is my last picture as of now-----I think this challenge was made for me!Us Iowa people have a tough time finding things to do!:laugh:

Really-on the way to Pocahontas,you go through a little town named Gilmore City.It's a cute little town....there isn't anything there to actually see though.I told my daughter,every town has something!Well-----aside from this sign--we didn't see anything photogenic!See?I learned it was the limestone capital of Iowa.I didn't know that,but limestone is very plentiful in these parts!I curse it all the time in my back yard-:frusty: ---when I can dig down 6-8" before hitting it!But the sign is so nice.........:croc:


----------



## Judy A

Julie, Mendota is about 1.5 to 2 hours NE of Monmouth. We are 15 miles west of Galesburg. Anyway, we just had some of the Del Monte corn..my sister brought some back home to share....YUM!

Julie, have you ever thought about working for the Iowa Dept. of Tourism???
Quincy might be a big draw as well!


----------



## Julie

Judy A said:


> Julie, Mendota is about 1.5 to 2 hours NE of Monmouth. We are 15 miles west of Galesburg. Anyway, we just had some of the Del Monte corn..my sister brought some back home to share....YUM!
> 
> Julie, have you ever thought about working for the Iowa Dept. of Tourism???
> Quincy might be a big draw as well!


That's sweet Judy!I'd love too----but I don't think they would probably want me!:sad:

Mom is between Princeton and Mendota.We used to go around and do alot of craft shows......maybe some of these will ring a bell with you--Oswego,Yorkville,Princeton,Batavia,the burgoo festival(I can't remember the town,but it was hit by a tornado a couple years ago).
Isn't that sweet corn awesome?I love to go every year and talk to my crafter friends etc.and see the kids from Chicago dance.They are fun to see.They usually are in Princeton too at their Pork Festival.I always used to set up there.That is in Sept.--Burgoo is October


----------



## Judy A

I haven't been to any of those festivals but they sound like fun. What kind of crafts did you sell? Are you going to do it again?


----------



## Julie

Judy A said:


> I haven't been to any of those festivals but they sound like fun. What kind of crafts did you sell? Are you going to do it again?


I think The Burgoo Festival is in Utica.......
I made wood crafts,birdhouses,benches, seasonal decor of rescued barn wood.My stuff is all rustic.I haven't did it now for a few years because of Robbie.......but hope to again.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, do you and Quincy ever eat or sleep or poop or anything???? I cannot believe the amount of places he has been. He has probably travelled more than me in my whole life!!! He is just too cute!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> Julie, do you and Quincy ever eat or sleep or poop or anything???? I cannot believe the amount of places he has been. He has probably travelled more than me in my whole life!!! He is just too cute!!
> Laurie


Why would you say that?
Quincy has only been in Iowa between where we live and where we grew up.The only other place he has been was his birthplace(Florida).We just scoop him up and put him in front of things--hoto: That's it.I'm sorry,if I posted too many pictures.......

I would venture to bet,we are far less traveled then anyone else on this forum.......


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, we LOVE your pictures. I'm thinking your state might be fun to visit one day. Quincy is the perfect model in front of all those tourist attractions. I love the purple cow.

Susan


----------



## ama0722

Everyone has posted such cute pictures! Well Monday begins our vacation to visit family and then the cross country roadtrip so hopefully we come up with some great pictures and I can stop and upload them before the end of August!

Thanks for some great pictures!

Julie, you must live in the best area for this challenge. Here I am in a pretty big city and we have nothing as cute as the udder cow!

Amanda


----------



## Judy A

Keep it up, Julie...I think you are just more creative and notice all the beauty around you more than some of us!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> --hoto: That's it.I'm sorry,if I posted too many pictures..


*We love your pictures.* Don't stop posting. More please.  :grouphug:


----------



## Lina

The pictures this month have been amazing! I can't believe there is a huge Pocahontas statue somewhere and I've never even seen it! LOL.

So tonight we took Kubrick out for two walks (he is finally ready to go outside after his third set of shots) one in the morning for about 20 minutes and one this evening for about 45 minutes. Kubrick was a trooper... a little scared of other dogs, but I'm hoping with his puppy classes starting on Wednesday this will stop.

Anyway, we went to the park that's about four blocks away from our apartment. It looks out towards the Triboro bridge (it connects Manhattan, the Bronx and Queens). The pictures aren't that great, but at least Kubrick is in them!


----------



## Judy A

Great night shots....I'm sure Kubrick enjoyed all his walking today!


----------



## dboudreau

Lina, Kubrick is just gorgeous, and the NY back ground, wonderfull


----------



## Dawna

Okay you Iowa girls, what is 'breaded tenderloin'? Are y'all talking about chicken fried steak? 'Cause you have to come to Oklahoma or Texas to get the 'best' chicken fried steak.:thumb: 
If breaded tenderloin is served with white gravy, then y'all are just calling it the wrong thing. It's chicken fried steak. ound: :bounce:


----------



## Dawna

Kubrick is so pretty!! I love the NYC pics! The bridge in the background looks so cool! My first trip to NY was in February for the Westminster Kennel Club show. On our ride from La Guardia I made it just about to that bridge before I got totally carsick and had to close my eyes the rest of the way. hehe
Thanks for posting the pics. Kubrick's color is just amazing. Love it!
Dawna


----------



## marjrc

No, No, Julie. Don't be silly! I'm sure that's not at all what Laurie meant. I think she's a little envious that you get to go out so often with Quincy. I think that's it, because I feel the same way ! lol What a lucky pup you have there, getting to go for rides around town. BTW, does Vinnie go too, or is he not much of a good passenger? You are lucky too, that Quincyboy is a natural at picture taking!

I keep wanting to get out to the Space camp here, but I need help. I can't leave the dogs at the base of the rocket ship and back away 200 ft. !!! Yikes ! AND it's right next to an autoroute, so waiting on someone to come with me. Let's see ...... how many days left to this month?? 

I'd LOVE to bring the dogs to Old Montreal! Now THERE I'd get great pictures! A little far though..... 

Lina, I love seeing NY in the background! Great shots!!! Evening shots, too. I think those are our first! Good job. Kubrick is such a cutiepie. 

Keep them coming everybody!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

Lina-
that is a beautiful skyline there....wow!I think I could look at that for a long time!Kubrick is such a lovely guy!He has great coloring......just wait till he matures---he'll change colors I bet a few times and be as handsome as Sam and Stogie are!eace:


----------



## radar_jones

Lina I love the pics with Kubrick and you at the bridge...Very Nice shot at dusk....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Julie

Dawna said:


> Okay you Iowa girls, what is 'breaded tenderloin'? Are y'all talking about chicken fried steak? 'Cause you have to come to Oklahoma or Texas to get the 'best' chicken fried steak.:thumb:
> If breaded tenderloin is served with white gravy, then y'all are just calling it the wrong thing. It's chicken fried steak. ound: :bounce:


Dawna,
A breaded tenderloin is pork.Have you ever had one?These come on a hamburger bun with fixings like a hamburger---onion,mustard,ketchup whatever you want.
I bet your chicken fried steak is good with the gravy.........is it homemade too?eace:


----------



## radar_jones

Stop right there Julie.....I'm getting HUNGRY......mmmmmm....steaaaaaaak.....

Derek


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> No, No, Julie. Don't be silly! I'm sure that's not at all what Laurie meant. I think she's a little envious that you get to go out so often with Quincy. I think that's it, because I feel the same way ! lol What a lucky pup you have there, getting to go for rides around town. BTW, does Vinnie go too, or is he not much of a good passenger? You are lucky too, that Quincyboy is a natural at picture taking!
> 
> Well Marj or Laurie or anyone---if I post too much or too many pictures---for heaven's sake tell me(if I'm not catching on).Course--there's always the fish smack!:fishI think that is so funny....)
> Sometimes I can be overly sensitive,and maybe this was one of those times...?
> There certainly isn't anything to be envious about here Marj.....I have a tough time even getting out of my house once a week.I'm having some major problems with my feet and can barely walk.I do make the most of the trip though.My mother in law is dying of cancer and why we were down that direction...That's where Albert the Bull,the Tree etc.came into play.You know,sometimes you just can't sit there with 3 kids and a dog while some of that hospice stuff goes on....The other pictures really are here in my own town.I just want to encourage you all to look around your own towns too.Traveling isn't just going clear across the country or flying somewhere.Every town has a pretty park or new golf course or something!We never venture far from own house...but it is true Quincy would be ready on a dime.He loves to go.......thanks to my breeder.Vinnie loves to go too,but I do not take him often because of his shedding!WHOO-WEE!He can mess up my vehicle really quick!
> Sorry if I over-reacted Laurie--:hug: ?
> Actually I'm still hoping for wedding pictures!


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> I'm sorry,if I posted too many pictures.......


Julie,

I can never get enough of Quincy! Please keep the photos coming. I just love love love his beautiful face and the compositions of your photos!

:hug:


----------



## Judy A

Ditto here, Julie....I really like "local color" as well. So many times we use the interstate and miss the true essence(sp?) of a community...thanks for bringing it to us!!


----------



## Laurief

Julie - I so sorry if you took it that way!! :sorry: It was simply the big green monster - Jealousy!!! You have posted so many cool pictures of such neat places, and I have NONE around here. It is hard to believe that there are so many places like that close to you - I just figured maybe you were lucky enough to be travelling cross country for all these pics.

Please dont stop posting pics of our Quincy- he is my favorite subject


----------



## Laurief

I hit the wrong button - sorry 

I sincerely aplogize if you felt I was saying dont post pics!! Not only am I jealous of the places you go, but the time it must take for you to go. Please accept my apology!!


----------



## Leeann

Too many pictures of Quincy??? NEVER !!! We will fish smack:fish: you if you stop!!


----------



## lfung5

There could never be too many pictures of Quincy. I need my Quincy fix! I laught at just how patient he is!


----------



## Julie

Laurie-----
FIRST---:hug::kiss::hug:
I'm coming overlane: We will find some neat things to put your fur kids by! (I sure would if I could)


----------



## Laurief

Well if you are able to make it, you gotta figure out how to make all three sit still at the same time!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Riley & Monte would like to take you back in time to the American Revolution and the start of our independance with "The shot heard round the world"

1st. Pict. is a monument to commemorate the battle at the Old North Bridge.
2nd. Pict. me and the Boys on the North Bridge.
3rd & 4th. Pict. by the grave of British Soldiers.


----------



## Leeann

Couple more Pictures

1st. Statue of a Minuteman in Lexington, MA
2nd & 3rd. Statue of the oldest existing flag in our nation in Bedford, MA


----------



## radar_jones

Very Nice shot there....I just love the old historical stuff like that.

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter

*Everyone has taken GREAT pics...*

Thanks for all the great hav fixes....

I wish we could have a giant playdate!!!

Trisheace:


----------



## Missy

Great pictures Leeann. Love your two little Patriots.


----------



## dboudreau

Very nice photo's Leeann, and thanks for the History lesson too. Bonus.


----------



## Judy A

If we keep this up, nobody will ever have to leave their computers....we can just take "virtual vacations"! Thanks Leeann.


----------



## Dawna

Ohhhhhh pork! hehe. Nope, never had one of those, but yes the chicken fried steak is homemade, too! Y'all have to come south and try some!
Thanks Julie!
Dawna


----------



## Julie

Leanne,
Loved your beautiful pictures around your patriotic area!Even my husband had to come and look!eace: Great!

Dawna,
If I ever get down your direction,I'll have to try your chicken fried steak with gravy!
You will have to try our breaded pork loin tenderloins too!:hungry:


----------



## dboudreau

Dawna said:


> chicken fried steak is homemade, too! Y'all have to come south and try some!


What is "chicken fried steak"?


----------



## Julie

Leanne-Your pictures are so pretty,it's going to put these to shame---but here is Ottosen Iowa.I had never been there before,but it is close by.:bored:It is I must say---pretty boring:bored:
We found this-----and I thought the stone carving was pretty.This is what remains of their school.It was built in 1916 and closed in 1972,burnt to the ground in 1978.Many small towns have had to close their schools in Iowa--their numbers are low They consolidate though


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Skylark at Crissy Field,SF with the Golden Gate Bridge in the backround


----------



## Julie

:clap2:What a great shot Sally!:clap2:
Keep them coming!


----------



## Laurief

How pretty!! Is the beach always so empty of people?? Wow!


----------



## Lina

I love those pictures of Quincy! Especially the second one with the wind lifting those select white hairs! It makes him look like a rocker! :rockon:

Sally, that's a great picture of the Golden Gate! I miss seeing that bridge everyday when waking up during college. At least I get to see it again in two weeks when I go back to California to visit my parents and Kubrick will go to the beach for the first time!


----------



## marjrc

Julie, I'm sorry to hear about your sore feet and your MIL being so ill. 

You have a way of finding the silver lining no matter the situation, and that's why you have such great pics of Quincy. You'll spot an interesting landmark where some of us might miss it. O.k......... maybe not Albert the Bull. HE might be noticed by all of us! LOL

LOVE the 2nd pic of Quincy, looking quite goofy and adorable with his tongue hanging out. eace: 

Great shot of the bridge, Sally! Leeanne, I love your pics by the monuments. It's nice to hear about everyone's discoveries as they ride about town. Way to go !!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie, I would love to bring you to my town to find the unique *gems*!  You have a gift for seeing the beauty in things that most of us may overlook, well....I doubt we could overlook Pocahontas or a bull! ound: 

Mintchip, Great shot of them running in front of the bridge! That is postcard worthy!!

Leann, I love the patriotic pictures! How very cool and creative! 

Dawna.....I know ALL about Chicken Fried Steak, that is the ONE thing I do indeed miss about Texas...that, and the killer mexican food!

Kara


----------



## Julie

This is the Grotto of Redemption in West Bend Iowa.This was made by the same guy as that fountain.He was a Catholic priest.It truley is magnificent in person--the camera doesn't do it justice.You can go up and down steps and view little vin-ettes of the stories of the bible.The rocks and different kinds are really something to see......Quincy was hot,and wanting the look at the swans
That's my daughter,Quincy and Robbie


----------



## Lina

Wow, Julie! That looks stunning! I love that it looks like the structure was under the sea for thousands of years. Very neat!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - that is absolutely gorgeous!! What a neat place!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Jesse at Ft. Miley in SF


----------



## Julie

eace: this is my favorite from West Bend........eace:


----------



## dboudreau

Very cool, Julie, I agree it looks like it has been under the sea, like coral. 

Sally, Sam and I need to come and play on that beach. Looks like fun.

Will someone please tell me what "Chicken fried Steak" is?

We were posting at the same time. More great pictures.


----------



## Lina

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_fried_steak

It's basically a piece of steak that's cooked like fried chicken (coated in egg and either flour or bread crumbs). We have them all the time in Brazil, but we call it something else entirely.  It's really good (and fattening, lol)!


----------



## marjrc

Yikes! Sounds fattening. As if steak wasn't enough! lol 
I've never tried it.

Julie - way to go with those pics !


----------



## dboudreau

"French Cross" Over looking the Minas Basin. The plaque says in part " Tradition has it that on this site Acadians from Belle Isle wintered in 1755 - 1756..."

Sam is not as cooperative as Quincy in posing for pictures, I had to hold him while DH snapped the pictures. 

Thanks for the info on Chicken fried Steak. I don't think I'll be making it anytime soon. lol


----------



## Julie

Oh Sam is SOOO... cute!I love that cross too.It's made from those soft edged rocks and stacked up....cool!You have to admit--whoever sat around and thought of a way to stack those up was pretty darn clever!I always think of things like that when I see stuff.....I wonder who thought of that?
Some people are just clever!


----------



## Julie

Marj---
Do you have Walmart stores?In their stores that have groceries,in their freezer section,they have chicken fried steaks.Some even come with gravy.Now,mind you,it's not as good as hand breaded(home made)like in a ma and pa type restaurant I'm sure,but they are really pretty good.My family likes them.Take a walk on the wild side -----try a chicken fried steak!The name sounds gross.....but they are good!eace:


----------



## lfung5

Wow, I love all the new pictures!
I have to say, I think little Quicy gets around the most! What a well travel dog and very patient for pictures!


----------



## Judy A

Love the cross....it's really old. 

If I remember right...chicken fried steak comes with mashed potatoes and gravy all over the meat and potatoes. A heart attack in the making.....but good!


----------



## Paige

Wow, Great pictues everyone!!!!

Julie I love your photos. The underground rock formation is too kool. I would love to see it.


----------



## Laurief

I love the one of Sam with his hair blowing!!! What a pretty place!


----------



## havjump

Really enjoying all these super and interesting photos. 
The Grotto is just amazing, and I'm sure all the dogs are just so happy to be with you.


----------



## anneks

Ok I finally got my pictures down loaded and resized a few. The first two are in Fort Scott, KS. The town where we stayed on the way to Denver. The other three are of Mirabel at the Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs. We snuck away for a day and did some site seeing.


----------



## anneks

A couple more...These are from the Manitou Cliff Dwellings. The best pics of scenery don't include the dog unfortunately.


----------



## Missy

Mirabel and (I'm assuming) your son(s) are adorable. Great photos.


----------



## Thumper

Great shots! Looks like everyone was having a great time  Looks pretty HOT there too. lol Shew.....makes me want a slurpee! hehe

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, Mirabel looks just gorgeous in the garden!!


----------



## lcy_pt

Okay, so I don't have a Hav yet. Still I couldn't resist letting everyone have a boo where my new puppy will be strutting proud. And if I could understand how to cut and paste a 'pretend' pup into the pictures, I would. I will probably be sued within an inch of my life for not providing copyright yada yadas - still in the name of tourism..... And whenever I walk around I always feel very very happy. Enjoy.      

Pat


----------



## whitBmom

Great photos of Quincy and Sam  They are so sweet


----------



## Paige

Wow Pat, you live in a beautiful place. I just love those buildings, awesome


----------



## Laurief

Pat that is a beautiful place, like a postcard!! Hey, I will give you permission to use a pic of mine from the gallery to put a pup in the picture. I have not been able to get out with my guys to get a picture, so maybe they an virutally visit yout town!!
Laurie


----------



## lcy_pt

I know, I know. Just amazing. They should have filmed the Harry Potter films here for when they were gathering their 'magic' for school. And much cheaper to film in Canada, eh? When we have people visit they are just awestruck. I'm very very lucky. Can't you just imagine my new baby and I sitting at an outdoor cafe having a latte or perhaps a little wine? Ah, mon amour....:hug: :hug: 

Pat


----------



## whitBmom

I cannot believe I missed those photos of Mirabel and you photos as well Pat.

Mirabel is a complete cutie  

Pat, your scenic photos are breathtaking!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Beautiful pics Pat! I am assuming they are of Quebec?? I've never been but seeing those makes me want to buy some airline tickets!


----------



## Julie

Nice pictures!Mirabel and your son look like they enjoyed your trip to the Nationals!


----------



## irnfit

Oh, love those pics of Quebec. We went there about 5 yrs ago and just loved it. Food was outstanding and the people were very friendly. Wish I would have passed French class. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

I think I might be in line to get a plane ticket as well.....I've never been to Canada, but I think I might add Quebec to my places I want to go list! 

Garden of the Gods is a fun place to hike around in. It looks like you guys had a good time...

Love all the pictures....maybe we should just keep this thread going forever...


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness Pat!I thought your pictures were made up---that's a real place?:brick: I thought you were just being funny!ound: 
Heck----that is gorgeous!I want to go there too!:biggrin1: 
I can picture you and hav there,me and a hav there,Michele and a hav there,Vicki and a hav there,Judy and a hav there,Helen,Marj,Debbie,Kara,Paige,Leslie,Shannon,Melissa,Dawna,Kimberly,Tom,Deredk,Ryan..............................everyone!We should make this our new hav community---what'd ya' think?ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful pictures Pat. I have been to Quebec City a couple of times, it is very beautiful. Love to go again.


----------



## irnfit

Quebec City is so beautiful. It is like being in Europe (I guess, I've never been to Europe). Narrow, cobblestone streets, people speaking French, beautiful architecture. We also went to Montreal, but that was too much like being in NY for me.


----------



## marjrc

Ah, vive le Quebec !  Qc city is a beautiful place, but it's the old part that is the most charming, just like Old Montreal. Michele, if you only visited the downtown area of Mtl., you would have missed the very European flair of the old port and the older part of town, by the St. Lawrence River. Gorgeous! Cobblestone roads, narrow lanes, courtyards, very old buildings and signs.... ahhh...... love to go there. IN FACT, we're probably walking around the Old Mtl. area on Sunday with some visitors. :whoo: 

Great pics, Pat! I've taken pics that are almost just like the ones you posted. So many beautiful vantage points around the walled city.

Mirabel looks adorable!! Love your pics too! It's so nice to see diff. parts of the world.


----------



## irnfit

We did go to the old part of Montreal. I just liked QC better. It is probably the scale of the city. But I would go back. We loved the botanical garden in Montreal.


----------



## Julie

We took Quincy to Goldfield Iowa and found this:
Quincy wasn't as impressed He is peeing........:sorry:


----------



## Laurief

Julie , If you had not said it, I dont think we would have known,. He is always so still when you take pics, we coulda been fooled!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Darn-it! I told :tape:
He was a stinker this evening........


----------



## lcy_pt

Gosh Julie, how the heck does he swivel his head backwards like that ??? Peeing/and looking over his shoulder? Still I luv the picture of the old cabin. Yup, anything historical - I'm nuts about it  Thx.

Pat


----------



## Julie

Yes,isn't that wierd Pat?I was thinking the same thing!He is looking at my daughter..........:wink:


----------



## Thumper

Cute Julie! You are always on the move!!

Here are a few crappy pics from our vacation...Remember, I was "sick" the first few days with ear infection/fever/vertigo...all that "fun" stuff?

SOOOO......my family was happily parading around Cedar Point, while me and Gucci took a nap in the van (the cabin wasnt' ready)

Vacations don't always turn out as "planned". lol.....So I apologize for the boring element......but I was sick! lol We were "left out" of the fun that day. har!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Oh cute Kara!Gucci looks so cute!Got any more?I'd love to see your pictures!


----------



## whitBmom

Julie, I didn't even know until you mentioned what Quincy was doing.  

Kara, Gucci is sweet.... Who is that gentlemen in the background, he looks alot like Marc Anthony 

Marj, I have not been to Quebec and I would like to make a trip up there. Maybe next year, would be nice to explore. I may just have to pass by and pay you a visit


----------



## Julie

Cute new avatar pix of Oreo Helen......

Right now we are experiencing flooding......I have thought about taking some pictures for you all to see,but it thankfully is receding now and it really isn't safe to have Quincy there(or my kids)--so I think this may end my picture taking for August.I hope some of you will keep posting or post if you haven't already.:brushteeth:  hoto:


----------



## marjrc

I am hoping, HOPING I can get a couple more pics in before the end of the month. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer at the cottage!*

Here are some pics of beamer at the cottage..
He seems to really like it and had fun.. but the first it was pouring rain so he refused to go potty and he did not want to use pee pads.. so he held it till 9am the next morning.. impressive.. lol

Got a picture of him with a top knot in.. was bored.. 
A have a few more good pics on a dif camera.. will post em tomorrow.


----------



## Laurief

What a cutie he is, I cannot believe how big he is getting!!


----------



## Paige

Breemer is such a cutie pie!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

He's so adorable....what a face! The cottage looks like a very relaxing place!


----------



## anneks

He is so cute!! Looks like he is having a lot of fun, even the naps!


----------



## Thumper

He is a doll! I like the top knot look on him  Did he try to get it out soon after?

Kara


----------



## Lina

Those are adorable pictures of Beamer! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Missy

Beamer is such a cute little boy-- I know he is radar's brother but he also looks like he could be Gucci's twin.


----------



## irnfit

Beamer is a handsome little guy. 
Kara, maybe it's because of their coloring, but he looks a lot like Kodi, also.


----------



## Thumper

I do see the Kodi-Beamer-Gucci resemblence , indeed. Especially in certain pictures. There is one in the gallery of Kodi that is similar to one I took of Gucci! Pretty cool!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

Ryan, those are great pictures - Beamer is so cute  How much does he weigh now? He is getting pretty big. Hope you had a great time at the cottage.


----------



## Julie

Loved your pictures of Beamer Ryan!He is a very handsome hav!The scenary there is very pretty--you stayed at a cottage?Did you go boating?eace:


----------



## Beamer

Thanks guys for the nice comments on Beamer!! 
He is still pretty small.. just looks bigger in pics i guess.. he is just over 5lbs now at 5.5months...

Yeah, we go to this cottage quite often.. almost every wknd for the last 2 summers... but this summer is a bif different. The owner moved to Calgary with my wifes sister...to work for a year.. so we have not been since the Mat 24 wknd, and the boat is NOT in water.. 
sucks.. will have to wait till next year for beamer to experience a boat ride.. lol


----------



## Leslie

Great photos, guys! I can't get over how well traveled these Havs are, and what great photographers you all are! Thank you for sharing your babies. Seeing them enjoying life really is helping my heart to heal :hug: 

God bless them all (and their families, too!) :kiss:


----------



## marjrc

Beamer is sooooooooo very cute, Ryan!! Wow! What a gorgeous Hav you've got there. Yep, at 5 lbs., he's still a little guy. Wonder how big he'll get?

Great shots of Beamer at the cottage. Looks like a great place to unwind. I love that in the pic of him with a topknot, he seems resigned and a little pouty. lol


----------



## JimMontana

Returned from 10 days up north at our cabin and here's some Hav canoe shots at couple of lakes in Glacier Nat'l Park. In first one, Tully waits to paddle from the bow seat, while Minka is staring at the paddle in the stern, saying, "You expect me to steer with this thing?"

Click on photos to enlarge a little. Since I'm more often the photographer, you get more pics of my wife than me.

Last 3 pics are on a different day. YES, the water is really that gorgeous turquoise green, crystal clear and green from glacial melt. Havs in their great new lifejackets. As you see, the handle is so good for picking them up... it's great to have a handle on yer dog.

This is extreme northwest corner of GNP, an hour's rugged drive almost right on Canadian border, such that the mountain at left is actually in Canada and the ones to right in US. Canada is just over that low green ridge. These will be unique photos as the dogs will never be here again at this particular lake, sigh, even though you can drive right to it. ...later on, park ranger paddling down the lake pulled us over as scofflaws, LOL. Even though we'd asked a different ranger down the road who wasn't sure, turns out dogs aren't allowed at this particular lake. Gave us a long warning lecture, but next time it would be a stiff fine since I'm now in their books. Tully said it was worth it anyway as he wagged his tail.


----------



## Lina

Those are gorgeous pictures Jim! I would love love LOVE to be there right now! I have always wanted to visit Montana but never had the chance... maybe I'll try to make it sooner rather than later now!


----------



## Jane

I love that pic of your wife holding the two dogs by their "handles"!!!

That is hilarious!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Jim, the scenery is to die for!! Wow! I'm amazed at that kind of natural beauty. Thank you for sharing!

I, too, love the pic of the pups in their vests being carried! Hysterical!! LOL


----------



## Julie

Beautiful pictures Jim!


----------



## Thumper

Jim! WOW!

Breathtaking  Great pictures!

Kara


----------



## JimMontana

Since you liked the "handles", here's one more of Tully in the air. Sorry I didn't get his face all in focus with one hand on camera and other holding him out at arm's length. The dogs actually did not resist wearing these at all -- even feisty Tully -- and after a while went to sleep on bottom of canoe out on lake. At only 8 and 9 lbs, easy to pick up and carry like a bag. They'd briefly wave their paws in the air when picked up -- very funny. The handles, of course, are so that you can grab the dog quickly if they end up in the water. We joked about grabbing them at other times too if they had a handle on them.

Tully is 5 1/2 months here and hair never clipped and thus often looking like a mop-head.

And then 1 more on a different day on bike at Lake McDonald. Dogs small enough to both fit in bike basket together, but that was pushing it, and we only went about 10 minutes on easy pavement to be careful. They are in harnesses and strapped in. I need to get another basket for my own bike as Minka was saying she'd prefer not to have to share with little brother!


----------



## marjrc

Oh I can see just how useful handles would be on our Havs!! ound: 

I agree you'll need to get another bike basket for Tully. After all, being a girl, Minka needs her privacy sometimes, you know.  :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

ound:That handle is so practical,it's just plain funny to see Tully like that!ound:
The biking photo is great too!They do look like they both fit nicely in there--eace:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Jim great pics....*

wish we had lakes like that around here!! Wow...the dogs are of course adorable and add to the scenery. Shame they're not allowed!

I use my handles for Winston too. Very convenient!

Trish


----------



## Leeann

Jillee on Vacation


----------



## casperkeep

Thank you Leeann for helping me show off my little girl!!! The first picture is of me and my little girl,Jillee is waiting for our food at a drive-in,this is Jillee on the beach being cute as usual,and this is her and daddy at the beach!!!!! She had such a good time on vacation.


----------



## Judy A

Great pictures, Jim. It is so beautiful there, and what fun to be able to share that with your dogs.
Jillie is a doll.....we have such good lucking dogs on this forum!!


----------



## irnfit

Such great pictures of the boys in their lifejackets. 

Jillee is soooo cute!!!!!! Looks like everyone had fun on their vacations. Since I'm not taking mine until after Labor Day, we took the dogs on a little outing today and did some walking. It was a little warm, so they took a break on the porch at Sagamore Hill in Oyster Bay. This was the home of Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## irnfit

Oops! Pic #2 got lost. Try again. Oh well, it didn't work again. It must be floating around in computerland.


----------



## irnfit

Here goes again.


----------



## Judy A

I've never seen this home, so thanks for sharing. The dogs look happy to be taking a break!!


----------



## Paige

Great pictures, 

Jillee is a real cutie.

Love the house, Kodi, and Shelby look like they live there.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy

Michele, Kodi and Shelby are so cute--- they have my favorite look-- that of miniature old english sheepdogs. Kodi looks pretty big!! or is that all fur?


----------



## irnfit

Missy, 
kodi is all hair. He only weighs 11 lbs., but he is almost 11" tall. It got really warm yesterday, and the drank a whole big bottle of water. We were going to hike from the house to the beach, but never got that far. I had to carry Shelby and my Mom got stung by a bee. So much for a fun day.


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great Pictures Everyone!:clap2:

Meg,--looks like you and your husband had a great vacation with Miss Jillie!She is as cute as could be!

Michele--Love the photos with Shelby and Kodi at Teddy Roosevelt's house!What a beautiful old house!I can picture all of us and a porch full of havs up there!


----------



## Leeann

Looks like we are coming to the end of another successful photo challenge. I REALLY enjoyed seeing all the different places that I probably would have never gotten to see if it were not for our Havs. Great job everyone. :whoo: 

As Sept. approaches I already find myself trying to come up with ideas for the next challenge without even knowing what it is yet.. Yes Marj. I enjoy these challenges you bestow upon us tremendously. I truly enjoy watching as everyone post their pictures and brings us into their lives. So Marj would you like to give us any hints for next month?? :boink:


----------



## Missy

Yes, Marj! What's next?


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful dogs you have there, Michele. 

Thank you, Leeann! I see the challenges are quite popular and am so glad Melissa allows me to 'run with it' and have a blast. I love it! 

As to next month's ..... ? ...... sorry......... can't .. hear.. 

you're breaking....... up...... bad signal. ........ ! ....... 

:lalala:


----------



## Paige

marjrc said:


> As to next month's ..... ? ...... sorry......... can't .. hear..
> 
> you're breaking....... up...... bad signal. ........ ! .......
> 
> :lalala:


ound: ound: ound: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Leeann

Paige she is always trying to avoid giving us hints, she’s lucky I don’t just drive up to Canada, use the boys to distract her while I poke around in her computer to see what she has up her sleeves…

Marj how far are you from Errol, NH or should I say the boarder of NH? I use to spend a lot of time up their fishing the Androscoggin River and my DH misses it. I told him we need to buy a camper so we can travel more with the boys.


----------



## ama0722

*Running late!*

Okay we started our trip across country. I am currently in the middle of Nebraska where Dora has learned that she absolutely loves biscuits and gravy I haven't uploaded today or yesterday's photos but thought I would share a few of our trip to Dora's grandparents farm! I know they aren't landmark per say but they are "Have Hav will travel!" Dora has been in about 7 states in a 2 day period so far! She travels amazing and we have been going to rest stops and doing run like hells! She doesn't particularly like farm animals though!


----------



## ama0722

When Dora saw her first horse last year, she went nuts and ran into the pasture before I got a chance to do anything. Thank goodness the normally territorial horse ignored her! I didn't even check the fence and ran in as fast as I could! Now, I make sure when she sees the horses there is enough fencing she can't jump right in!

Dora also isn't nice to cats. She is downright crazy about chasing them. A lot of the barn cats turn around and fight though. Well my girls learned quickly if they run in different directions, even the mean cats will run! But there is always the exception! Cutie Pie was born a havanese in a cat suit! She fell in love with Dora and you can see her following Dora around. The cute part was Dora wouldn't chase her and would just leave her alone!

Julie, I have to say I drove thru Iowa yesterday and it is a gorgeous state! I was expecting it to be flat like Indiana with lots of corn but it is very pretty and hilly!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Beautiful Farm! And Dora is the cutest  She looks pretty comfortable around the horse  What farm animals was she apprehensive about? Gucci doesnt' like cats.

Biscuits and gravy? Yum! That sounds like something my lil' one would devour too! Thats if, I was willing to SHARE!  yum!

Kara


----------



## Lina

Those are great pictures of Dora! I love the one of her looking at the horse. I think Kubrick would freak out if he saw one... maybe I should go to Central Park near the horse carriages and see how he reacts.

I also love that picture of a frog that you took! What an amazing shot!


----------



## Paige

Those are great pictures of Dora, she is such a pretty girl.

That is a first for me, looks like the cat is playing deadound: 

I wish my boys like the car. Reece can't even make it out of the neighborhood withoutuke: 

I'm going to the lake for the weekend, a three hour drive. So my boys will have to be drugged.(Weee, I love the car ride, drug) I thought he would grow out of it, but he will be two in Nov. Preston is a littel better, I'm still working on Nigel.

Dora is a beautiful girl, My boys would love her..


----------



## irnfit

Paige, what do you give the dogs for the car ride. We are driving to the Cape, about 5 hours, and Kodi is horrible in the car. I tried Rescue Remedy, but that didn't work. I was thinking of giving Benedryl to calm him down a bit.


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Amanda.

We went on a "mini Vacation" here are some pictures of Mastodon Ridge. Bones of the Mastodon have been found in the area, this is a life size replica. And of course the Flintstone's house was fun.


----------



## Thumper

That is VERY cool! Flinstone's house? My crew would love that. I love your daughter's hair!!! I've always thought red hair is SO pretty. The kids are SO cute, and Sam is so sweet.

Michele, be careful with the benedryl. Give it a trial run when you are home and can see how they react. The benedryl made Gucci very nervous/anxious and it did NOT make her sleep at all. In fact, it had the opposite effect.

I don't know if this will help, but I noticed that after we let Gucci stick her head out of the window (while I was holding her) I know it sounds "scary", but my husband suggested it, she hasn't been complaining about the car ride since. I don't let her do it all the time, but she loves to feel the wind and smell the smells!

Kara


----------



## Paige

irnfit said:


> Paige, what do you give the dogs for the car ride. We are driving to the Cape, about 5 hours, and Kodi is horrible in the car. I tried Rescue Remedy, but that didn't work. I was thinking of giving Benedryl to calm him down a bit.


Michele, Its called Acepromazine. I got it from the vet. I only use it for long trips. I have tried everything, and nothing has worked, but this does. I give it about two hours before I leave. It's like a happy pill. They had me start out with 1/4 of a pill and increase if needed. I found it didn't work for them until I gave a whole tab. 10MG.

It doesn't knock them out, they just don't care they are in the car. I go to my brothers camp and he has two dogs and they are ready to play with them when we get there.


----------



## Paige

Debbie, I love your pictures. Your kids are so cute, and I love that red hair. Sam is so handsome. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Julie

Those are super pictures Amanda!That looks like a beautiful farm...Dora,the farm animals,flowers,fenceline,frog-----I am in love!:faint:

Iowa is a pretty nice state--though it varies.There are hilly areas to the south and flatter areas to the north.Hoping you didn't "smell" Iowa!We have alot of hog confinements now.....pee-yew!uke:It's a shame,as it is hard to live out in the country now,without smelling hog ****!

Anyway-----you are on a great journey---enjoy it,and travel safe!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of your travels too Debbie!I love the big elephant!Awesome!Opps...mastodon....I'm not sure if they are the same or not:fish:

Flintstones?Canada has the Flintstones?Here in the states we do too!I believe they are in South Dakota.When I was little Mom and Dad took us kids there--and once we took Benjamin and Lacy there when they were little.I bet Anna and Anthony loved it!Nice to see you on a little "rest" with Sam too!:hug:


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Paige. I think I'll give the vet a call. Shelby got car sick for the first time the other day. But, I don't know if it was car sickness, or just an empty stomach.


----------



## dboudreau

This is Canso, NS. Its claim to fame is that it is the most easternly point on Mainland North America. DH's Mom grow up here and DH still has lots of relatives that still live here. Yes we were crazy enough to go out into the ocean in a 16ft speed boat. Sam was a little nervous, but he's a trooper. The scenery is just awesome. The picture of Anna & Sam over looking Chetabucto Bay was taken in the parking lot of the Church that you can see in the picture from the boat. I have more pictures if anyone isn't sick of them.


----------



## Julie

Debbie-----
I think I want to move--------
That is a beautiful place...it looks like the water is so clear and all the little cottages on the hillside.There must be a down-side to it,but it is not showing...is it like winter there alot?

The boat ride would of been scary to me--but it looks like you all were troopers!

More pictures?Of course you silly!We always want more pictures!!!!hoto::becky:


----------



## Leslie

Amanda- I love the farm pics! And I'm excited to know you're finally on your way here. Let me know (email or PM) if I can be of any assistance in helping you get settled once you arrive.

Debbie- Great pics! Looks like you had an enjoyable time. Your kids (Sam included  are adorable. Like Kara said, I love your daughter's hair!


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, that is so beautiful. I bet the water was cold. We are going to Cape Cod and I stay near the bay so I can go in the water. Otherwise, the ocean water is about 55 degrees.









Long Island has pretty places like that, too. When you get out to Montauk Pt. The Montauk Lighthouse is on a bluff overlooking the Atlantic. That is the South Fork of LI. On the North Fork, you have Orient Pt. The Scenery is breathtaking.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I *love* everyone's gorgeous vacation shots! They're wonderful and the scenery is stunning! Sadly, we weren't able to get away for a vacation yet this year. And our little town doesn't have any great monuments or architecture like Julie's does. But not to be a party pooper, we took a snapshot (when it was almost dark and could only capture red eyes) last night when Maddie was at agility training at Tony La Russa's ARF. At least I found "Maddie's Animal Care Center" which seems kind of appropriate.


----------



## Julie

Hey Jeanne----that's cool!


----------



## Missy

It's good to know that maddie has her very own care center!!!! great shot.


----------



## JimMontana

*Breeze*

Before it's too late, I've meant to post this for this Havs Travel thread.

This is entitled _*Breeze Window Seat Service*_. 
Click to enlarge.

Our Havs like to hang their heads out the car window and were delighted to find similar airplane service!! Yes, in the middle window there you see that is Minka and Tully, as can be verified in other photos in the forum.


----------



## JimMontana

Haha; should also add... credit for graphic should mainly go to Ken Smith, whom I copied the graphic from and replaced dogs in that window with my own. Because Minka and Tully like the breeze too!!

Apology to Ken and if he contacts me, I will remove it.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Love the "PANT AM" too cute!!*

Trisheace:


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Thumper

Jim, very COOL!

My girl LOVES to hang out the window like that. In fact, that is what made her start Liking car rides 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Very creative Jim.

Maddie has her own "Care Center", I wonder if they would give you a discount. lol


----------



## ama0722

Debbie- if sam isn't cute enough your little red head steals the show! I think Dora needs a better model to pose with her!

Maddie's own care center! I saw a place on the drive with Belle's point but my husband would have killed me at that point when I said turn around... so I chose my battles wisely!

Thanks everyone, Dora loves all the animals but she has high prey drive. She has ran into the horse area before and she could have easily been killed so now I make sure it is monitored. I also learned I can call her off things. I just need to make sure to heavily reward her and be fun! 

Tonight we are in Colorado which is absolutely gorgeous! I added some pics to my blog so not to totally hijack this thread! I will share just one of my favorites from today of my husband with Dora who was actually scared of the rapids... well I think she knows her daddy isn't a strong swimmer so she would have to save him and couldn't relax.

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

What a beautiful picture, I think that is one I would frame!! I am sure the noise of the rapid was so loud, my guys would have been scared too!
Laurie


----------



## Lina

I agree with Laurie, that's definitely a frame-able picture! Gorgeous background... it looks like a wall of water rather than water falling down, if that makes any sense.


----------



## lcy_pt

Oooooh! I'm away for a few days and LOOK at all the great pics. Nice work everyone. Sooo much better than watching someone's slideshow vacation pics (I guess I'm dating myself with that comment :laugh: ) Marj - what's the poop on September's challenge????? :boink:


----------



## dboudreau

Last ones, I promise.

Sam help with the fishing for Mackerel off the dock in Canso. 
Bolyston National Park, over looking the Milford Haven River.
The full size replica of the 1770's ship "The Hector" in Pictou, NS.
And last, This is Nellie, she doesn't know how to play any Havanese games, she tried to eat Sam so she had to stay out side. 


OK, I bored people enough with my vacation pictures, whats next Marj?


----------



## Paige

Wow Debbie, I could never get tired of your photos cute kids, gorgeous havanese and great scenery.

I love the one with Dora and Dad.


----------



## Jane

Debbie,

You are a fab photographer! That Boston Terrier in the air is hilarious!

Sam's coat looks so beautiful, blowing in the wind. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## marjrc

lbkar said:


> Paige she is always trying to avoid giving us hints, she's lucky I don't just drive up to Canada, use the boys to distract her while I poke around in her computer to see what she has up her sleeves&#8230;
> Marj how far are you from Errol, NH or should I say the boarder of NH? I use to spend a lot of time up their fishing the Androscoggin River and my DH misses it. I told him we need to buy a camper so we can travel more with the boys.


LOL! Leeann, come on over! I'll take care of all the boys and you can poke around my computer as long as you like. I'm sure *I'm* the one that will have way more fun!! :whoo: lol

Dora is sooooooo sweet! I love all your pics, Amanda. The one of her on the porch is adorable. The one of Daddy and her is beautiful!! Great shot! I love that she's ignoring the submissive feline and only interested in the ones that run off. We always knew Dora loves a challenge! lol

Debbie, what can I saw? Gorgeous shots of your home province, my dear. I've been to Canso, but was maybe 10 or 12 at the time so dont' remember a thing! lol I love the shots of your kids with Sam. They look so perfect together. I'm sure you had a great time visiting all those sites. Good for you and thanks for the memories!  That b&w dog in the air is a magazine quality shot, Debbie!! You really MUST submit it somewhere... I dunno........ somewhere!!!

"Maddie's Care Center" Cool!!

Oh, Jim! I practically fell out of my chair when I spotted your two in the window!!! LMBO That's just too funny. You did an amazing job at getting Tully and Minka in there too! Way to go!

I'm sure this thread will get added on to now and then. I know there are a few members taking trips in Sept. or even later so I doubt we'll run out of pics. Yaaaaay! :whoo:

I guess I should post the next challenge tonight, eh? Hmmmmmmm...... stay tuned!








Tired of waiting??

Grab a seat!! ound: ound: :biggrin1:










This one's for Julie...... :fish: :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

You are such a tease!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

I can still get one more photo in on this month's challenge. Not a good one, mind you, but a photo nonetheless. This is me and the girls in front of a WWII statue (from a famous TIME magazine photo) outside the aircraft carrier Midway in San Diego. We just got back from San Diego last night. There is the most wonderful dog beach on the southern end of Mission Bay, called, oddly enough, Dog Beach. 24 hour off leash, safe, fun. I'll attach two photos but they aren't of my dogs........

Susan


----------



## irnfit

Susan, I am so jealous. What a great dog beach.


----------



## Judy A

I'll bet the dogs like it too!! HA


----------



## Julie

Oh what great pictures to see on this thread!:clap2:

Jim-I got a real kick out of seeing your "Pant Am" flight!Looks like Minka and Tully enjoyed it too!Do they serve bisquits on that flight?LOL!

Amanda-what a beautiful picture of the rapids in Colorado!I would of been a little nervous too...but it sure doesn't show!That is a beautiful picture for framing....along with some of those from the Nebraska farm!They were awesome too!

Debbie-You take such beautiful pictures!The Hector docked photo with Anthony catching the breeze--that's my favorite!Sam is catching that breeze too!The ship is just gorgeous.....that is truely a beautiful place.Looks like that boston terrier "Nellie" is actually stuck to that glass door with her tongue!ound:

Susan--what a true work of art!I never knew anything like that even existed!A WWII statue from Time Magazine.I just keep going back to look at it.Awesome!As your post first opened and the picture started to appear,I thought that was you and your husband or something.....then as I scrolled down,I saw her big shoes!COOL!That looks like a great dog beach.......Wow!It would be very nice to just have a grassy area dog park here--now I see how great it really can be!

Great job everyone-----I have truely enjoyed every single picture....


----------



## Julie

Marj----
You are such a tease!I thought there was going to be a hint---and we get a watch and a chair!:fencing:You tease!:fencing:

Hey--I got that fish smack--and here's one back at cha!:fish::becky:


----------



## California Star

freeway1976 said:


> Here are some pics of Beamer from the long weekend that just past.
> 
> Pic #1 and 2 are at the Scarborough Bluffs
> Pic #3 is Beamer at the beach at Grand River!
> Pic #4 Beamer and I at Grand River
> Pic #5 Beamer DIRTY at Grand River
> 
> Beamer had a nice size bath when we got home... the water was brown..lol..eace:


What a cutie!


----------



## mintchip

Marj September is just about here!:ear:


----------



## dboudreau

Susan, what an amazing statue, I heard about it been built but didn't realize it was soooooo big. That dog park looks great too.

Thanks everyone for your comments. :hug: 

Marj, I have thought about entering some of my pictures in contests, I did enter a local one but I forgot to send the entry form with my name on it I guess I didn't win. :crazy: :doh: 

Still waiting to hear what is next. op2: :couch2:opcornopcorn anyone?


----------



## havjump

Great month of photos!! 
It is so interesting to see all these interesting sights and to how much fun our Havs having.
Thank for the opportunity Melissa:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Susan, those are great shots of the dogs having a ball at the beach! Lucky them! I would have loved visiting a beach this summer, but it was not to be ... sigh... I'm glad I can see so many nice beach shots from all of you though! Thanks! 

*GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!!!! *:whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

radar_jones said:


> Oooooo I realy like that landscape, it's so long and it really looks breathtaking. I have another one planned for Radar soon I just have to find a day to take him to the place I'm thinking.....Hint....it's for "True" Canadian Sports Fans and Few American Forum Family Members......:whoo:
> 
> Derek


Hey Derek, what happened to this pictures?????????


----------



## marjrc

Debbie wrote: _"Marj, I have thought about entering some of my pictures in contests, I did enter a local one but I forgot to send the entry form with my name on it I guess I didn't win."_

*** You didn't, huh?? I wonder why ???!!!!! LMBO

Now, Debbie, next time, what you do is, you take a pc. of paper, you write your name, your address and yes, even your phone number. Now, take that and mail it TOGETHER with your photos. O.k. ?? Good girl. :thumb: :biggrin1: :laugh: :canada:

Oh. And good luck!


----------



## dboudreau

marjrc said:


> *** You didn't, huh?? I wonder why ???!!!!! LMBO
> 
> Now, Debbie, next time, what you do is, you take a pc. of paper, you write your name, your address and yes, even your phone number. Now, take that and mail it TOGETHER with your photos. O.k. ?? Good girl. :thumb: :biggrin1: :laugh: :canada:
> 
> Oh. And good luck!


Thank you very much for the advice Marj. Did I mention that I am "blonde". That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. :biggrin1: :mullet: :doh: :focus: :bolt:


----------



## marjrc

LMBO !!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Fantastic pictures everyone! I've enjoyed them all so much!

Amanda, I'm so sorry I didn't know you were coming through Nebraska. I bet you came right down the interstate too, and that is only 1 mile off of where I live. I would have loved to meet you, even at a rest stop or something. Next time tell me!

I'm amazed how beautiful all of our Hav's are and how calm and well behaved they all seem to be.

Beverly


----------



## lfung5

I really enjoy these photo challenges, even if I don't participate! I love seeing all the beautiful havanese! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Thumper

The challenges just keep getting better and BETTER! 

I really enjoy these. I'm looking forward to Sept. and October :whoo: 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

*Greetings from Maastricht*

Quite


----------



## Sissygirl

Adorable! Sierra is just adorable!

Thanks for sharing! It has been so nice seeing all the places - even if I can't/haven't been.

lane:


----------



## Lina

That is one GORGEOUS picture of Sierra! Definitely calendar worthy. What a beautiful castle in the background. I love that shot.


----------



## dboudreau

Better late than never. That is a Beautiful shot.


----------



## irnfit

Ok, since you took the liberty of opening this up, this is my end of summer pic. It is a water hyacinth.


----------



## Julie

Beautiful pictures of Sierra.I love the background!What an awesome place.....

Michele,
That is gorgeous water hyacinth too!My Mom has a fish pond with water hyacinth,but I never saw they bloom!It shades her big koi fish.Do you have those too?


----------



## marjrc

Sierra is as regal and beautiful as ever! Great photo! Never too late.....


----------



## irnfit

Thanks Julie. No coy fish or pond. We took the pond out when we got Kodi. I grow these in a bit planter on my deck. They must like it, because the just keep blooming. It's a shame they'll be gone soon.


----------



## irnfit

Sierra is so pretty. She never looks bad in a photo. Beautiful scenery, too.


----------



## Jane

Suuske, 

What a beautiful picture-postcard of Sierra! She looks striking with that fantastic background too - how gorgeous!

Thanks for sharing it!

(And Julie, I love your new avatar and sig pic!! Your boys are so sweet.)


----------



## Suuske747

Michele, too bad you took out the pond, it would have been great surely!

Sierra loves doing RLH around our pond and over the bridge hahahhaha

And all the Hav's that visit want to drink from it and are fascinated by the fish hahaha

Thank you for your lovely replies! I guess I am quite chauvinistic as we saw here...Maastricht ppl are the worst in that here hahahaha! I love my city!! hihihi!!! We are the oldest city in the Netherlands, founded by the Romans....it's sooo great to be here


----------

